# DWP "Customer Compliance" interview



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.

I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.

Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

last time I had one it was because I'd been rumbled working while claiming. I never took any money for the job but they hammered me anyway.

have you been doing any unpaid work in the last six months or so?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 20, 2014)

Par for the course I think. Especially at this time of year the various benefits people do an audit to check everything's legit. I had a Housing Benefit one and a tax credits one last year (I didn't have to go in but I had to send all sorts of paperwork off to them)


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> last time I had one it was because I'd been rumbled working while claiming. I never took any money for the job but they hammered me anyway.
> 
> have you been doing any unpaid work in the last six months or so?



No, I haven't.

Do you know how/why you were "rumbled"? Did someone report you, or was there some other reason? 

(Feel free to answer by PM if you want  )


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Par for the course I think. Especially at this time of year the various benefits people do an audit to check everything's legit. I had a Housing Benefit one and a tax credits one last year (I didn't have to go in but I had to send all sorts of paperwork off to them)



Yeah, I was wondering if it was something like that.

One possible reason is it's now been about six months, and I think that means it switches from Contributions based to Means Tested - is that right?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> Do you know how/why you were "rumbled"? Did someone report you, or was there some other reason?
> 
> (Feel free to answer by PM if you want  )



I worked for a cleaning company for 20  hours on the promise of a full time role. When the extra hours didn't materialise I said 'IU can't do this, keep the money cos the dole would just have it off me anyway and we'll forget about it, thanks anyway. You piss taking cunts. 4 months down the line I get called in and given the third degree, sanctioned and told to recoup my losses from the company. Twats to the left of me, twats to the right of me etc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

could be purely random sampling

could be that due to either a malicious tip-off or a complete balls-up they have got the impression you might be working

that having been said, if you're about to go on to means tested rather than contributions based JSA, then they will need to see proof of savings etc which they would not need to have seen when you first went on to JSA


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I worked for a cleaning company for 20  hours on the promise of a full time role. When the extra hours didn't materialise I said 'IU can't do this, keep the money cos the dole would just have it off me anyway and we'll forget about it, thanks anyway. You piss taking cunts. 4 months down the line I get called in and given the third degree, sanctioned and told to recoup my losses from the company. Twats to the left of me, twats to the right of me etc



Sorry to hear that. You try to do the right thing, and this is what you get


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> Sorry to hear that. You try to do the right thing, and this is what you get




eh, its just the way these things go I suppose. Never did get the money back. Ce la vie.

if you've not worked or anything then its probably just a document checking exercise ennit


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> could be purely random sampling
> 
> could be that due to either a malicious tip-off or a complete balls-up they have got the impression you might be working
> 
> that having been said, if you're about to go on to means tested rather than contributions based JSA, then they will need to see proof of savings etc which they would not need to have seen when you first went on to JSA



Yeah. Without wanting to go into too much detail, there is a possibility of a malicious tip-off from someone...

I do (for the first time in my life) have significant savings which might be problematic, and TBH I can't remember if I had to provide proof of them when I first claimed.

I've had to re-provide up-to-date evidence in the past, certainly for HB etc, if not for IB or ESA, but I've never been asked to attend an interview specially - it's that bit which has left me slightly concerned.

Can anyone confirm that the switch from Contributions Based to Means Tested happens at six months?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> Can anyone confirm that the switch from Contributions Based to Means Tested happens at six months?



yes.  more here.  



andysays said:


> I do (for the first time in my life) have significant savings which might be problematic, and TBH I can't remember if I had to provide proof of them when I first claimed.
> 
> I've had to re-provide up-to-date evidence in the past, certainly for HB etc, if not for IB or ESA, but I've never been asked to attend an interview specially - it's that bit which has left me slightly concerned.



You would not normally have needed to provide info about savings etc when you went on to contributions based JSA.  You would have needed to provide this for / to the council if you claimed housing benefit / council tax reduction at that time, though.

Depends what you mean by 'significant' - the capital limits appear to be the same as for housing benefit (more here) - under 6K is not an issue, over 16K you'll not get means tested benefits, and anywhere between, some of it will be counted as income.

If you are above one of the thresholds, then I'd suggest getting qualified advice about how quickly is considered 'reasonable' to spend that money, and what on.  I'm a bit out of touch with such things, but there is a concept of deliberately depriving yourself of capital in order to claim means tested benefits, which you don't want to fall foul of.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

you have 30 seconds to comply.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

As regards the possibility of a malicious complaint, all I can suggest is be prepared for it but try not to panic too much before then in case this is just a routine review / random thing.

They may seek to interview you under caution (under police & criminal evidence act) - I am fairly sure they can't detain you or anything like that, but can probably cut your benefits off until such time as you do talk to them about whatever the allegation is.

If you've not done anything wrong, then (apart from the hassle) you've not got a great deal to worry about - I'd suggest be straight in answering questions, if you can't remember dates (e.g. dates you worked, dates someone moved in / out) off the top of your head, then tell them you really can't remember or that you'd need to go and look at diary / documents or something, rather than end up making a false statement as a result of panic / guesswork.

I would be surprised if they will tell you who has made any allegations.  But it may be worth telling them that "If this allegation has come from person X, there is past history of Y and they are doing this maliciously." 

It is possible that they might want to do a home visit to make sure you're not co-habiting (if that's what's being alleged) and I think they are entitled to do so.

If you get into the realms of being sanctioned, then first off there is a system of 'hardship payment' (which is like the dole only even less) which you may well be entitled to - they used to tell you this if you got sanctioned off the dole, but I understand they don't now.

And then get someone like CAB involved to assist in challenging any decision.

And you may need to advise housing benefits of a change of circumstances - you can claim HB with a nil income but you'll have to explain why.  You don't want HB just to process the "mr andysays has had his JSA stopped from this date" letter and stop your HB and tell you they have overpaid you for however long it takes DWP to send this letter to the right council.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes.  more here.
> 
> You would not normally have needed to provide info about savings etc when you went on to contributions based JSA.  You would have needed to provide this for / to the council if you claimed housing benefit / council tax reduction at that time, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of that. I'm actually on ESA because I'm currently too sick to work, but I'll have a rumage on that site to find the info that applies to me.

I was intending to use a significant part of my savings (calling it capital is stretching it a bit) to support my daughter when she goes to uni, hopefully avoiding her having to take out a shit load of loans, but that requires that I hang on to it for a while yet.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> As regards the possibility of a malicious complaint, all I can suggest is be prepared for it but try not to panic too much before then in case this is just a routine review / random thing.
> 
> They may seek to interview you under caution (under police & criminal evidence act) - I am fairly sure they can't detain you or anything like that, but can probably cut your benefits off until such time as you do talk to them about whatever the allegation is.
> 
> ...



The only thing which might be problematic is the level of my savings, which it looks like I will need to declare now, but there's no question of having made a false claim, or not providing them with necessary info which would materially affect my position.

If it is a malicious allegation (and it is still only if) then as you say it will be a PITA rather than a question of prosecutions or recovering monies already paid.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmm, according to this



> Who can get contributory ESA
> *To qualify for contributory ESA, you have to have paid enough national insurance contributions*. However, this doesn't apply if the DWP converts your Incapacity Benefit or Severe Disablement Allowance into contributory ESA.
> 
> If you're entitled to contributory ESA, you may also be entitled to income-related ESA depending on your circumstances.
> ...


The first point at which they mention switching from contributory to mean tested is at 365 days.

I'm going to have to investigate further


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

Contribution-based ESA ceases after 52 weeks for people in the work-related activity group.

if you are on income-based ESA, you will attract tariff income of £1 per £250 block of savings that you have over £6,000, up to maximum limit of £16,000 i.e. your ESA payment should be reduced by £1 for every £250 over £6,000 so if you had £7k, they'd take £4p/w off.

If you have more than £16,000 then you're not entitled, no exceptions I'm afraid.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

And having investigated further, the DWP themselves say



> *Contribution-based ESA *
> Contribution-based ESA lasts 1 year if you’re in the work-related activity group. You may be able to re-apply at least 12 weeks after your contribution-based ESA ends. You may qualify again depending on:
> 
> National Insurance contributions you paid in different tax years
> ...



Well, I haven't yet been assessed to decided if I'm in the support group (still got that to come) but it looks like I've got another six months before there's any danger of being switched to means tested.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Contribution-based ESA ceases after 52 weeks for people in the work-related activity group.
> 
> if you are on income-based ESA, you will attract tariff income of £1 per £250 block of savings that you have over £6,000, up to maximum limit of £16,000 i.e. your ESA payment should be reduced by £1 for every £250 over £6,000 so if you had £7k, they'd take £4p/w off.
> 
> If you have more than £16,000 then you're not entitled, no exceptions I'm afraid.



Thanks for that. I do have more than £16K, so it looks like I have about six months to make other arrangements...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, timescales for ESA may be different.

And it's different for support group.

I'd seek advice from CAB about the savings / capital thing.  If you dispose of savings in a way that's not considered OK, you're treated as if you still have them.

At one time, things like paying off loans was OK, giving money to friends / family wasn't.  But as I say, I am out of touch on such things.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 20, 2014)

I reckon they've realised you've got savings. Can you put any of it into a trust for your daughter? I'd go down and speak to CAB or whatever your Welfare Rights people are(some councils have them, not sure if they all do.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> I reckon they've realised you've got savings. Can you put any of it into a trust for your daughter? I'd go down and speak to CAB or whatever your Welfare Rights people are(some councils have them, not sure if they all do.



Yeah, I think a trip to the CAB is needed, ideally before next week's appointment


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

If you're on contributions based ESA, then savings shouldn't be an issue with that until you reach the one year point.

I'd be inclined to see what the interview is all about, then tackle it from there.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If you're on contributions based ESA, then savings shouldn't be an issue with that until you reach the one year point.
> 
> I'd be inclined to see what the interview is all about, then tackle it from there.



They have, however, instructed me to bring 



> Bank Statements for any current accounts, deposit accounts or any bank/building society or Post Office accounts



So if I turn up next week with proof of savings significantly over the £16k mark, and these have mysteriously vanished in six months time, then there might be problems, as you've mentioned above.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> They have, however, instructed me to bring...
> 
> So if I turn up next week with proof of savings significantly over the £16k mark, and these have mysteriously vanished in six months time, then there might be problems, as you've mentioned above.



indeed.

not that i am suggesting for one moment that you might think about doing anything devious, however for the benefit of urban in general, i would point out that the DWP and councils do now have powers to share information with credit rating agencies and the like, so any sort of financial sharp practice is more likely to be discovered.

That having been said, if you're currently on contributions based ESA, and we're correct in the idea that you've got another 6 months contributions based ESA to come, then I'm not sure whether a "sod off and mind your own business" answer might be legitimate.

The other possible explanation for this whole thing is someone's dropped a bollock and assumed you're on JSA and therefore due to go on to means tested benefits after 6 months.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ...not that i am suggesting for one moment that you might think about doing anything devious...



Obviously not, and if I were, I certainly wouldn't be asking Urban to suggest possible ways of doing so.



Puddy_Tat said:


> ...The other possible explanation for this whole thing is someone's dropped a bollock and assumed you're on JSA and therefore due to go on to means tested benefits after 6 months.



Looking again at the letter, it doesn't mention what benefit I'm receiving, but the interview is at a job centre (though not my local one, for some reason).

I'm actually tempted to give them a ring tomorrow and see if I can find out more


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> Thanks for that. I do have more than £16K, so it looks like I have about six months to make other arrangements...


yes, basically if you intend to support your daughter at uni with the money, you'd be well advised to give the cash to her now if you can.

it's virtually impossible to argue you're holding cash for someone else, unless it's in a proper trust.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> They have, however, instructed me to bring
> 
> 
> 
> So if I turn up next week with proof of savings significantly over the £16k mark, and these have mysteriously vanished in six months time, then there might be problems, as you've mentioned above.


in this situation, they would need to show that you had disposed of the money in order to deliberately receive benefits. when does she start college?


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in this situation, they would need to show that you had disposed of the money in order to deliberately receive benefits. when does she start college?



She's applied to go to university next academic year, by which point I'll have been claiming for just over a year, so the contribution based ESA is likely to have ended.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> She's applied to go to university next academic year, by which point I'll have been claiming for just over a year, so the contribution based ESA is likely to have ended.


well then, transferring sufficient funds to allow her to settle into college seems an eminently reasonable strategy to take, and if they try to fuck you about, i would hope that you would be able to make the argument to overcome any objections that DWP may have.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well then, transferring sufficient funds to allow her to settle into college seems an eminently reasonable strategy to take, and if they try to fuck you about, i would hope that you would be able to make the argument to overcome any objections that DWP may have.



yeah, this seems reasonable, but for my peace of mind i think i'd better get some further advice.

thanks to everyone who's contributed - it's been very helpful


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

se


andysays said:


> yeah, this seems reasonable, but for my peace of mind i think i'd better get some further advice.
> 
> thanks to everyone who's contributed - it's been very helpful


very good idea


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 20, 2014)

Definitely worth ringing up to ask what the appointment is about.


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2014)

So, I had this interview the other day.

I phoned the Job Centre first to ask what it was all about, but they were unable to give me any info over the phone (Data Protection, obvs...). And I couldn't arrange to see someone from the CAB, but after the advice I got here I already knew what my position was, so that was OK.

Anyway, it turned out that in this case, a Customer Compliance interview isn't some sort of random administrative check, it means they're acting on what someone described above as a malicious tip off.

As I suspected, they wanted to know about savings, because they've been told about an "inheritance", but fortunately for me (and unfortunately for whoever tipped them off) the extent of my savings ATM is irrelevent because my benefits are contributory rather than means tested, so I wasn't required to disclose those when I applied, and I still don't have to now (I will have to after I've been claiming for a total of a year though, so I suppose it's good to get that clarified now). All in all, no harm done and no question of me having made a didgy claim or been over paid.

So in general, this re-enforces the point that it's always good to know exactly what benefits you're claiming, whether they're contributory or means tested and what the implications of that might be in future.

Thanks again to all those who offered advice and support.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2014)

glad it has been buried for now.

although  at them calling you in for an interview about something that's irrelevant to your current claim...


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 29, 2014)

andysays said:


> So, I had this interview the other day.
> 
> I phoned the Job Centre first to ask what it was all about, but they were unable to give me any info over the phone (Data Protection, obvs...). And I couldn't arrange to see someone from the CAB, but after the advice I got here I already knew what my position was, so that was OK.
> 
> ...


Glad it went ok, although what nasty-minded busybody gives 'tip offs' the DWP? Do you know who it was?


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> Glad it went ok, although what nasty-minded busybody gives 'tip offs' the DWP? Do you know who it was?



Just your standard petty, jealous, nasty-minded, busybody, I guess. We all know these people exist.

TBH, I'm not going to waste any time speculating who it was. Whatever they hoped to achieve, they've failed.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 29, 2014)

Could have been automatic?  They're trying to "join up" with banks, right?  Or have they not done this yet?


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2014)

8115 said:


> Could have been automatic?  They're trying to "join up" with banks, right?  Or have they not done this yet?



There was some mention that they get info from banks about interest, and can therefore get some idea about if you have significant savings.

In this case, however, the guy specifically mentioned an inheritance, and my bank don't know the source of the money, so couldn't have provided them with that info


----------



## 8115 (Mar 29, 2014)

andysays said:


> There was some mention that they get info from banks about interest, and can therefore get some idea about if you have significant savings.
> 
> In this case, however, the guy specifically mentioned an inheritance, and my bank don't know the source of the money, so couldn't have provided them with that info


Yeah, although they could have just assumed.  Just trying to say, not necessarily someone grassing you up.  People are c***s though, so you never know.


----------



## andysays (Mar 29, 2014)

8115 said:


> Yeah, although they could have just assumed.  Just trying to say, not necessarily someone grassing you up.  People are c***s though, so you never know.


----------



## Confused44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Please could anybody help as I have received a letter from Jobcentreplus Customer Compliance inviting me to an interview and from what I have read on this forum it sounds like they are investigating a fraud or similar which I am very puzzled at as when I rang the person up to see what it was about as I am not eligible to look for work as I am retired and she said it has nothing to do with a job and I am in receipt of benefits, when I explained I only get 21.00 pounds per week for pension credit, she was quite sharp and said well that is a benefit and she would not discuss anything further and am now awaiting a date for an appointment.  I have a basic pension which is topped up with pension credit so am at a loss as to what this could be, I have never claimed for anything in my life and the only thing I can think of is that I do a lot of voluntary work and although I don't receive payment for any of my voluntary work I do get travelling expenses to cover my petrol, does anybody know if this is classed as an income?  I would appreciate any help as I have been worried sick - I am new to this site so hopefully I have done this properly??


----------



## andysays (Apr 30, 2014)

Confused44 said:


> Please could anybody help as I have received a letter from Jobcentreplus Customer Compliance inviting me to an interview and from what I have read on this forum it sounds like they are investigating a fraud or similar which I am very puzzled at as when I rang the person up to see what it was about as I am not eligible to look for work as I am retired and she said it has nothing to do with a job and I am in receipt of benefits, when I explained I only get 21.00 pounds per week for pension credit, she was quite sharp and said well that is a benefit and she would not discuss anything further and am now awaiting a date for an appointment.  I have a basic pension which is topped up with pension credit so am at a loss as to what this could be, I have never claimed for anything in my life and the only thing I can think of is that I do a lot of voluntary work and although I don't receive payment for any of my voluntary work I do get travelling expenses to cover my petrol, does anybody know if this is classed as an income?  I would appreciate any help as I have been worried sick - I am new to this site so hopefully I have done this properly??



Hi Confused44, welcome to Urban75. Yes, you've done it properly.

It was me who started this thread originally when I got a letter calling me for a Customer Compliance interview, so hopefully I can be of some help.

I was also told over the phone that they couldn't discuss anything before the interview, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. I'm also claiming a benefit which doesn't require me to be looking for work, so the fact that the interview is at a JobCentre doesn't mean it's got anything to do with work as such, just that it's the office of the DWP.

Have you been asked to provide any information or proof of anything as part of the interview? That might give some clue as to what they're interested in.

I was asked to bring bank statements with me, to prove my level of savings, but as it turned out they didn't actually need/weren't entitled to see those.

I don't know anything about Pensions and Pension Credit, but in general there are two types of benefits, Means Tested and Nat Insurance contributions based. It should say on the letter informing you of your entitlement which of the two it is.

If your benefits are Nat Ins contributions based, then your income, the amount of savings you have etc, is irrelevant, but if they are Means Tested, you have to tell them about any income, savings, etc and if this is over a particular threshold your benefit will be reduced. So if you're on means tested benefit they might want to check the details of this.

I wouldn't have thought that expenses you get for doing voluntary work would count as income, but I don't know for sure. Unless they've asked you specifically about this in the letter I wouldn't assume that this is what they're interested in. You might want to ask them hypothetically what the situation would be if you were in this situation, if you see what I mean.

A Customer Compliance interview is not an accusation of fraud - if they seriously think you've attempted fraud they will have to go through a seperate process, including questioning you under caution - so try not to worry that this is about to happen.

And if you're still feeling nervous or worried about going to the interview, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't take a friend with you for moral support (and to ensure you've got a witness in the unlikely event this turns into something serious).

Hope this is helpful, and feel free to come back with more questions. When is the interview, by the way?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello Confused44, sorry that a problem brought you here.  andysays has covered most of what you need to know.  

For extra reassurance, see your local Citizens Advice Bureau if you can.  

Certainly take somebody with you when called in, for moral support, people working for jobcentres (or the DWP) can be rather daunting at times.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2014)

Confused44 said:


> Please could anybody help as I have received a letter from Jobcentreplus Customer Compliance inviting me to an interview and from what I have read on this forum it sounds like they are investigating a fraud or similar which I am very puzzled at as when I rang the person up to see what it was about as I am not eligible to look for work as I am retired and she said it has nothing to do with a job and I am in receipt of benefits, when I explained I only get 21.00 pounds per week for pension credit, she was quite sharp and said well that is a benefit and she would not discuss anything further and am now awaiting a date for an appointment.  I have a basic pension which is topped up with pension credit so am at a loss as to what this could be, I have never claimed for anything in my life and the only thing I can think of is that I do a lot of voluntary work and although I don't receive payment for any of my voluntary work I do get travelling expenses to cover my petrol, does anybody know if this is classed as an income?  I would appreciate any help as I have been worried sick - I am new to this site so hopefully I have done this properly??



My understanding is that Pension Credit is at least in part means tested - therefore any other income and 'capital' (i.e. savings, anything like stocks & shares, probably second property) is relevant.

It is possible that they have got the idea from somewhere (they are allowed to share data with credit referencing agencies, or has someone given them a 'tip off', and it's quite possible they got information about someone who's not you) that you have income or capital that you have not declared.

It's also just possible that they do random audits.

I'd be inclined to wait and see what it's all about and take it from there.

Age UK's page on benefits may be worth a look - it's not clear from that page whether they have an advice line, but they may be best placed to offer advice on pension related things.  

I can find a few references that say that reimbursement of expenses for voluntary work is not income, but if you get paid more than what it actually costs you, then it might possibly do.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 30, 2014)

You are entitled to get money for the cost of travel and to cover lunch or dinner depending on when you are working. It is not payment it is expenses. The powers that be should know all about expenses.

I have been called in twice on a Saturday. The tone of the letter implied that I was claiming fraudulently & had to provide proof of ID, address and bank statements. When I turned up without bank statements because I do on-line banking & do not have a printer, I offered to email to them. This seemed to satisfy them. It seemed that it was just a random check to maybe earn overtime for working Saturdays.

The second time I did not receive the supposed letter & was sanctioned for four weeks for missing the appointment. When I went in on Monday moring & 9.30am to sign on & was informed I had missed the Saturday appointment, I asked what they wanted to see me on the Saturday for on ly three months after the last time. They did not seem to know & just used it as an excuse to sanction me for missing the appointment that I knew nothing about till after the event. I would not worry in your case because it sounds like you are entitled to what you receive so in theory have nothing to worry about as long as you attend the interview. Good luck wit it.


----------



## Confused44 (May 1, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Hello Confused44, sorry that a problem brought you here.  andysays has covered most of what you need to know.
> 
> For extra reassurance, see your local Citizens Advice Bureau if you can.
> 
> Certainly take somebody with you when called in, for moral support, people working for jobcentres (or the DWP) can be rather daunting at times.


Thank you for your kind response are you allowed to take somebody with you in the interview? As my daughter said she wanted to come with me


----------



## Confused44 (May 1, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> My understanding is that Pension Credit is at least in part means tested - therefore any other income and 'capital' (i.e. savings, anything like stocks & shares, probably second property) is relevant.
> 
> It is possible that they have got the idea from somewhere (they are allowed to share data with credit referencing agencies, or has someone given them a 'tip off', and it's quite possible they got information about someone who's not you) that you have income or capital that you have not declared.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your good response it sounds to me as if I have been reported by somebody who doesn't know my circumstances ie working voluntary!!! But it is worrying to think people like that are around - I have no savings or other monies other than a very small private pension and small state pension and this is the reason for me receiving pension credit thanks for your help


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2014)

Confused44 said:


> <snip> are you allowed to take somebody with you in the interview? As my daughter said she wanted to come with me


Of course you are.  It's entirely normal to want somebody to sit in with you if you find it difficult to remember things clearly or to think straight when under pressure - that's most of us then.

Your daughter might not be allowed to speak, but she can at least listen and watch.  This can be enough to give the official second thoughts about browbeating you.


----------



## Confused44 (May 1, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Of course you are.  It's entirely normal to want somebody to sit in with you if you find it difficult to remember things clearly or to think straight when under pressure - that's most of us then.
> 
> Your daughter might not be allowed to speak, but she can at least listen and watch.  This can be enough to give the official second thoughts about browbeating you.


Aw thanks for your reply that makes me feel a bit better being able to take my daughter with me


----------



## Confused44 (May 1, 2014)

andysays said:


> Hi Confused44, welcome to Urban75. Yes, you've done it properly.
> 
> It was me who started this thread originally when I got a letter calling me for a Customer Compliance interview, so hopefully I can be of some help.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for your response to my question and thanks for starting this thread as it has helped a lot.

I have been asked to take ID ie passport,driving license and other documents like utility bill and bank statements - I was asked to attend a meeting on the 9th May but unfortunately I had another appointment so couldn't go on that day and am now waiting for them to get back to me with another date -


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 1, 2014)

Confused44 said:


> Thank you for your kind response are you allowed to take somebody with you in the interview? As my daughter said she wanted to come with me



Hi.
It's absolutely fine for your daughter to go with you.  A lot of people (not just pensioners or disabled people, but anyone who gets anxious when surrounded by bureaucracy!) need a bit of moral support so that they don't feel intimidated.  The functionary that interviews you may say that your daughter is not allowed to advocate for you (i.e. put your case for you), but that doesn't mean that your daughter can't advise you (i.e. talk to you rather than the bureaucrat, and make suggestions) and/or make contemporaneous notes.

Compliance interviews can be triggered for any number of reasons.  Sometimes it's because someone has called the fraud hotline, but* more often *it's just pure bad luck that the DWP's method of randomly-selecting people for interview has picked you.


----------



## andysays (May 1, 2014)

Confused44 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your response to my question and thanks for starting this thread as it has helped a lot.
> 
> I have been asked to take ID ie passport,driving license and other documents like utility bill and bank statements - I was asked to attend a meeting on the 9th May but unfortunately I had another appointment so couldn't go on that day and am now waiting for them to get back to me with another date -



I'm glad that the thread I started to help me has helped you too.

I guess many of us on benefits can sometimes feel like we are all alone against a faceless bureaucracy and that proper advice and (just as important) support from those in a similar position can be hard to find - that's why it's good if we can help and support each other like this.

Good luck at your rescheduled meeting, and good on you for making sure you get a date which is convenient for you.


----------



## geminisnake (May 1, 2014)

Confused44 , as others have said it's perfectly fine to take your daughter as moral support. I think they are running everyone through the system nowadays as the number of people I've heard of getting these interviews has rocketed. It infuriates me that people are being put through this for potentially a few quid, if that, while the likes of Vodaphone, Starbucks and Ecclestone get away with millions of unpaid tax 

Try not to stress about it, I know that's easier said than done.


----------



## Confused44 (May 1, 2014)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everybody on here for the help they have given me it is so nice to know that I am not on my own with this kind of thing and people on here have been so kind xx


----------



## dismayed (Jun 6, 2014)

I had a compliance meeting with the job centre yesterday, took along what i needed for it, standard letter did not even state a query had arose, went through my circumstances bla bla bla, then got asked if i knew why i was there, i said no, id had a look online and could not see a reason, then i was told there had been a complaint about me, they had been informed i was living with someone, they told me the complaint was made last month, they gave me a description of the person that i was meant to be living with, does not even match anyone i know, the compliance officer kept asking who the description was of as it was a detailed description according to her (5'6,stocky build,darkhair and between 35-40).
Wanted to know if id fallen out with anyone trying to get me to point the finger at someone.
Was asked what if they put surveillance on my home? feel free was my attitude!
I was asked about who lived at my address before me, i answered honestly stating i did not know but i gave them the name on most of post that i have to return.(any idea's why i'd be asked that?).
Only thing i can think of is my landlord is in dispute with a company doing work , they caught out partly due to me telling the landlord some of the hidden stuff and the rest is visually obvious, the company has already asked the landlord to evict me, i've been  subject to some underhanded stuff by this company and upon their last visit had a letter with previous person who lived here going missing. any advice on this i would be grateful for.


----------



## Danni-M (Jul 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> last time I had one it was because I'd been rumbled working while claiming. I never took any money for the job but they hammered me anyway.
> 
> have you been doing any unpaid work in the last six months or so?



Do you mind if I ask what they did after they found out you was working, did you have to pay it back or fined/cautioned


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

Danni-M said:


> Do you mind if I ask what they did after they found out you was working, did you have to pay it back or fined/cautioned




cos it was clear I had not earned from it, and the company themselves confirmed this, I just had to pay back the money I was owed by the company to the dole office, and told to chase the employer them for my loss.


----------



## colin24 (Sep 23, 2014)

andysays said:


> I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.
> 
> I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.
> 
> Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?


the compliance interview is a interview to check you only have benefits coming in to your bank account or post office account,no savings,no bonds,no sharesand have not worked,they will want to see all bank statements and they will look through your bank statements to see how much money is going in to your account and from where even if its ebay ,they ask how many bank accounts and you answer and they get you to sign a statement verify what you said,its to make sure your only getting money in benefits no where else.


----------



## colin24 (Sep 23, 2014)

andysays said:


> I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.
> 
> I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.
> 
> Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?





andysays said:


> I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.
> 
> I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.
> 
> Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?





andysays said:


> I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.
> 
> I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.
> 
> Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?


they want to make you live where you claiming benefits and the only money you have coming in to bank or post office accounts is benefits and they check thoroughly in front of you to see how much you are getting and you sign your verbal written statement .its not standard its a security check,they ask any work paid or un paid its a official declaration if you do not have driving licence or bank account statements they ask you to go away and bring them back when you have them to check at least from when you last worked to this date of interview.


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had a letter regarding a local service compliance interview next week. I called & was told it was about undisclosed savings.  
To explain - Aug 2011 my Dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I returned home from volunteering in India.  I took the news very badly but started looking for work in the UK by the Aug 2011 began contributions based JSA. Sept 2011 Dad went into hospital but ended up in intensive care for 2yrs. I was with him as much of the day as I could be & stayed with him at night whilst looking for work (which was near impossible). In Jan 2012 I was prescribed antidepressants & sleeping pills & referred for therapy which began March 2012. In that time I'm guessing JSA changed to income based? I wasn't paying attention due to the state of my mental health. In Aug 2013 my homelife fell apart, I rented a room & started claiming ESA & housing benefit, Dad came home on a palliative care package regarded for patients with less than 6mths to live. My therapy at the doctors ended but began with the Macmillan's until I could be referred to the community mental health team. During this time I was suicidal. I had 5mths of CBT followed by 2mths of Mindfullness therapy. May 2014 After a medical with ATOS I was moved to the support group & my ESA increased. 
My family have researched about undisclosed savings & looked through all of my accounts going back 3 yrs & understand that I wasn't entitled to any help/benefits at all as for the first 2 yrs as I would have had over £16 in ISA's, I do understand by Aug 13 that my savings were maybe £10-12K & have remained the same to date. Please can you advise if the DWP have a case to prosecute me for fraud as this is what my family are saying & I am scared.


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> I've had a letter regarding a local service compliance interview next week. I called & was told it was about undisclosed savings...
> 
> ...Please can you advise if the DWP have a case to prosecute me for fraud as this is what my family are saying & I am scared.



Hi Belle78 Sorry to hear about all the troubles you've been going through.

From my experience, the DWP won't be charging you with fraud at this interview, assuming it's the first Customer Compliance interview you've had. The absolute worst that could happen is that they decide to call you back to do that at a subsequent interview.

I suggest you try to get some proper advice before you go to the interview, either from the CAB, or through your community mental health team. I know that in my area (Haringey in London) there are special benefit advice sessions available for people with mental health issues.

From what you say, I would hope that if you have not given them info you should have, you will have a reasonable case to suggest that you didn't do it deliberately, but with all the other stuff in your life you accidently let it slip. But please don't take my word for it, get some proper advice.

And also, try to get someone, friend, member of family, support worker to come to the interview with you, even if only to give moral support and act as a witness in case that's helpful.


----------



## shaye (Oct 7, 2014)

My friend has recieved the same letter 'Customer Compliance Office Interview" and she has called me panicking.  She has been on Job seekers allowence for some time now and has done some jobs here and there. Under 16hrs obviously earning an average 50-70 pounds a week if lucky. Only thing is she didnt tell the job centre about part time casual jobs she was doing as she never knew it was a requirement to do so and their obviously going to see it on her bank statements when she attends the appointment. Their asking her for a YEARS worth of bank statements! I suggested that she shouldn't attend the appointment if she's that worried but now im not sure if thats the right advice.  If she doesnt attend will they just stop her benefits or will they take it further and continue to investigate?  Advice would be GRATELY appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry but if that's the case she's screwed. If she doesn't attend they will suspend her claim. If she doesn't provide her statements they will suspend her claim.

Her best chance is to turn up, play dumb and apologise. She may get a small penalty and/or be asked to repay what she has been over paid. So long as she hasn't been overpaid too much she will just get a small "ticking off" and a reminder to report all changes in future.


----------



## shaye (Oct 7, 2014)

So if she doesn't attend the interview they will just stop her claim?


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shaye (Oct 7, 2014)

Is that the worst case scenario or will they Continue to investigate her?


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2014)

If she doesn't turn up and makes no further contact they will close the claim (unless the amount they are chasing is a big wack in which case yes it could go further)

As I said it's best to turn up and play stupid unless she's not bothered about claiming anymore.


----------



## shaye (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay thank you for your advice!  Much appreciated


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

andysays said:


> Hi Belle78 Sorry to hear about all the troubles you've been going through.
> 
> From my experience, the DWP won't be charging you with fraud at this interview, assuming it's the first Customer Compliance interview you've had. The absolute worst that could happen is that they decide to call you back to do that at a subsequent interview.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your advice I will try and get some advice from the CAB.  I am so worried about everything, it looks like I should not have been entitled to anything for the first 2yrs in which case I probably have at least a £7k overpayment, the CAB website says an over £2K overpayment is likely to end in a prosecution. I do not think I can cope. If I stop my benefits now and ask the family for support, do you think I they will still want to interview me?
Thanks very much again


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Thank you very much for your advice I will try and get some advice from the CAB.  I am so worried about everything, it looks like I should not have been entitled to anything for the first 2yrs in which case I probably have at least a £7k overpayment, the CAB website says an over £2K overpayment is likely to end in a prosecution. I do not think I can cope. If I stop my benefits now and ask the family for support, do you think I they will still want to interview me?
> Thanks very much again



Didn't you say you were on contributory benefits for some/most of the time? For that period of time, you still get full benefit whatever your savings etc.

Don't go simply by what the CAB website says - you have potentially extenuating circumstances.

I strongly suggest you get in touch with some from your CMHT *immediately* to discuss this, not just the actual issue, but the effect it's having on your mental state.

And keep posting here for more advice and support - we are all in similar positions and are here to help each other.


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

andysays said:


> Didn't you say you were on contributory benefits for some/most of the time? For that period of time, you still get full benefit whatever your savings etc.
> 
> Don't go simply by what the CAB website says - you have potentially extenuating circumstances.
> 
> ...


I think (I don't know for definite) I would have only been on contribution based JSA for the first 6mths…my doctor today has referred me back to the CMHT hopefully I will see somebody very soon Thank you for your advice, my mind is at ease a little bit and you are very helpful


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> I think (I don't know for definite) I would have only been on contribution based JSA for the first 6mths…my doctor today has referred me back to the CMHT hopefully I will see somebody very soon Thank you for your advice, my mind is at ease a little bit and you are very helpful



That's good - if you have this hanging over you and the interview is next week, can I suggest you contact the CMHT yourself (or get someone to do it for you) and try to get seen as an emergency.

I'm glad I've been able to help, even if just a bit


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> I've had a letter regarding a local service compliance interview next week. I called & was told it was about undisclosed savings.
> To explain - Aug 2011 my Dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I returned home from volunteering in India.  I took the news very badly but started looking for work in the UK by the Aug 2011 began contributions based JSA. Sept 2011 Dad went into hospital but ended up in intensive care for 2yrs. I was with him as much of the day as I could be & stayed with him at night whilst looking for work (which was near impossible). In Jan 2012 I was prescribed antidepressants & sleeping pills & referred for therapy which began March 2012. In that time I'm guessing JSA changed to income based? I wasn't paying attention due to the state of my mental health. In Aug 2013 my homelife fell apart, I rented a room & started claiming ESA & housing benefit, Dad came home on a palliative care package regarded for patients with less than 6mths to live. My therapy at the doctors ended but began with the Macmillan's until I could be referred to the community mental health team. During this time I was suicidal. I had 5mths of CBT followed by 2mths of Mindfullness therapy. May 2014 After a medical with ATOS I was moved to the support group & my ESA increased.
> My family have researched about undisclosed savings & looked through all of my accounts going back 3 yrs & understand that I wasn't entitled to any help/benefits at all as for the first 2 yrs as I would have had over £16 in ISA's, I do understand by Aug 13 that my savings were maybe £10-12K & have remained the same to date. Please can you advise if the DWP have a case to prosecute me for fraud as this is what my family are saying & I am scared.



Why did you not disclose your savings?

I don't mean to worry you but if you have falsely claimed £7K they will take this very seriously.

Your best bet would be to turn up and hope that you can agree an acceptable repayment plan with them.

At the moment you are only a compliance case which means that they are not looking to prosecute at this point - Only their fraud dept does that.


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Why did you not disclose your savings?
> 
> I don't mean to worry you but if you have falsely claimed £7K they will take this very seriously.
> 
> ...



presumably for two reasons

they weren't asked about them at first, because it didn't apply
when it did become relevant, they were overwhelmed with other stuff (read the original comment) and so neglected to do what they should have
I've been in *exactly* that situation myself, so I can totally see how it would happen.

But yeah, you should be able to sort out repayment at this stage. wouldn't help to get advice/support beforehand if possible though


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm trying to take on-board all your advice.  I have called the CAB and spoke to a very helpful man, I have given him all the details of my case and he has gone away to find some more information about the process and will call me back. I'll up-date you shortly if it helps?


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm trying to take on-board all your advice.  I have called the CAB and spoke to a very helpful man, I have given him all the details of my case and he has gone away to find some more information about the process and will call me back. I'll up-date you shortly if it helps?



good stuff. please do keep us informed


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

andysays said:


> good stuff. please do keep us informed


This is what I have been advised…
At the meeting the officer will want to take masters on your bank statements
After this you will be sent a decision letter regarding any overpayment
You will then have a month to put a mandatory request in for a review
As soon as you receive this letter you must get in touch immediately with your CAB office and they can give you help and advice

Has anybody else been through this process?


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> This is what I have been advised…
> At the meeting the officer will want to take masters on your bank statements
> After this you will be sent a decision letter regarding any overpayment
> You will then have a month to put a mandatory request in for a review
> ...



I haven't been through this complete process - when I had my customer compliance interview, I was still on contributory ESA, so they simply made notes for future reference.

If there's any suggestion at the interview that they might want to prosecute, rather than just get the overpayment back, I'd get your explanation about the state of your mental health in now, rather than waiting to mention that if they go down the prosecution route. If you can back it up with contemporary info about doctor's appointments, referal to CMHT etc, so much the better.

Incidently, you're lucky to be able to access the CAB services so promptly - it's more or less impossible to do that round here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle, you need to get advice asap. IME compliance interviews with regard to possible fraud can include being interviewed under caution and anything you say being used to build a case against you.


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Belle, you need to get advice asap. IME compliance interviews with regard to possible fraud can include being interviewed under caution and anything you say being used to build a case against you.



You sure about this Ruti? When I had my interview earlier this year, I was told they couldn't/didn't do this at the first interview, that they had to call you back for a seperate/subsequent one at which, as you say, you'd be interviewed under caution.

But again as you say, get as much proper advice (ie not just from well meaning randoms on the internet) as possible. Also, when it comes to the interview, this


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2014)

andysays said:


> You sure about this Ruti? When I had my interview earlier this year, I was told they couldn't/didn't do this at the first interview, that they had to call you back for a seperate/subsequent one at which, as you say, you'd be interviewed under caution.
> 
> But again as you say, get as much proper advice (ie not just from well meaning randoms on the internet) as possible. Also, when it comes to the interview, this




That may be the case as my experience is indirect/second hand but I do know they do that at some point IYSWIM. That's why  I wrote 'can include'.

ADVICE and yes, take someone with you for support.


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

andysays said:


> I haven't been through this complete process - when I had my customer compliance interview, I was still on contributory ESA, so they simply made notes for future reference.
> 
> If there's any suggestion at the interview that they might want to prosecute, rather than just get the overpayment back, I'd get your explanation about the state of your mental health in now, rather than waiting to mention that if they go down the prosecution route. If you can back it up with contemporary info about doctor's appointments, referal to CMHT etc, so much the better.
> 
> Incidently, you're lucky to be able to access the CAB services so promptly - it's more or less impossible to do that round here.


Thanks thats good advice, I have all my health records as I needed them for my ATOS interview so I'll pull them together and get some more up-to-date stuff from my doctor, I figure if I go in with all the information they need and be as honest about everything as I can be, it can't surely go against me can it? 

ps I called the CAB on their helpline, somebody took my details and the nature of the case and I was called back by an adviser within the hour very good service and helpful people


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> That may be the case as my experience is indirect/second hand but I do know they do that at some point IYSWIM. That's why  I wrote 'can include'.
> 
> ADVICE and yes, take someone with you for support.


Thank you for sharing, can you just let me know what IYSWIM means please?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Thank you for sharing, can you just let me know what IYSWIM means please?


If you see what I mean


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 8, 2014)

MrSki said:


> If you see what I mean


oh thanks! TVM


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Thanks thats good advice, I have all my health records as I needed them for my ATOS interview so I'll pull them together and get some more up-to-date stuff from my doctor, I figure if I go in with all the information they need and be as honest about everything as I can be, it can't surely go against me can it?
> 
> ps *I called the CAB on their helpline*, somebody took my details and the nature of the case and I was called back by an adviser within the hour very good service and helpful people



I didn't know you could do that

*checks CAB website*

You mean this number here 03444 111 444?


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply…yes thats the number


----------



## andysays (Oct 10, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Sorry for the late reply…yes thats the number



Great - now I've learnt something and you've helped me too 

I hope you stick around and explore the rest of the forum beyond this one thread, BTW. I'm sure you'll find lots of interest.


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 13, 2014)

andysays said:


> Great - now I've learnt something and you've helped me too
> 
> I hope you stick around and explore the rest of the forum beyond this one thread, BTW. I'm sure you'll find lots of interest.


Great

Here is an up-date for everybody, I went to see a solicitor today and it has left me feeling very anxious.  This was the advice I was given…

. The Compliance Interview has been arranged because the DWP have in most cases already done some investigation that has lead them to send the invitation to interview.  
. If you comply and attend the Interview and honestly disclose everything they ask for they will use this information to build a case against you.
. The evidence you give may be difficult for them to obtain independently, therefore if you give it to them you are effectively helping them build their case. 
. This could lead to an interview under caution (especially if the overpayment is above £2k). During the interview under caution they are gaining even more evidence to build a case against you. 
. The caution 'anything you say maybe used against you' applies during this interview…I was told therefore that my honesty could create a noose for my own neck. 
. If the DWP gather enough evidence for a prosecution you will go to court.

I was advised the DWP are not interested in mitigating circumstances, you have signed a declaration and that declaration is broad and binding no matter what.

So to summarise the solicitor said …If I do not attend the interview the DWP will have to investigate independently, if they gather enough evidence its inevitable that I will go to court due to my overpayments being above £2k. As such I should save myself the added stress on my mental health attending the compliance interviews and the possibility I could incriminate myself further then the DWP could if I do not co-operate.  As I will inevitably be going to court anyway I will be advised to plead guilty and my mitigating circumstances will be reviewed by the judge when it comes to prosecuting me.  

I'm scared, does anybody have any advice they would like to add?
Thanks


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 13, 2014)

andysays said:


> Great - now I've learnt something and you've helped me too
> 
> I hope you stick around and explore the rest of the forum beyond this one thread, BTW. I'm sure you'll find lots of interest.


Great

Here is an up-date for everybody, I went to see a solicitor today and it has left me feeling very anxious.  This was the advice I was given…

. The Compliance Interview has been arranged because the DWP have in most cases already done some investigation that has lead them to send the invitation to interview.  
. If you comply and attend the Interview and honestly disclose everything they ask for they will use this information to build a case against you.
. The evidence you give may be difficult for them to obtain independently, therefore if you give it to them you are effectively helping them build their case. 
. This could lead to an interview under caution (especially if the overpayment is above £2k). During the interview under caution they are gaining even more evidence to build a case against you. 
. The caution 'anything you say maybe used against you' applies during this interview…I was told therefore that my honesty could create a noose for my own neck. 
. If the DWP gather enough evidence for a prosecution you will go to court.

I was advised the DWP are not interested in mitigating circumstances, you have signed a declaration and that declaration is broad and binding no matter what.

So to summarise the solicitor said …If I do not attend the interview the DWP will have to investigate independently, if they gather enough evidence its inevitable that I will go to court due to my overpayments being above £2k. As such I should save myself the added stress on my mental health attending the compliance interviews and the possibility I could incriminate myself further then the DWP could if I do not co-operate.  As I will inevitably be going to court anyway I will be advised to plead guilty and my mitigating circumstances will be reviewed by the judge when it comes to prosecuting me.  

I'm scared, does anybody have any advice they would like to add?
Thanks


----------



## clicker (Oct 13, 2014)

I wouldn't have thought it was 'inevitable' that any case was taken to court, that is surely for the Crown Prosecution Service to decide? There are often all sorts of mitigating circumstances - social and health etc, that make a court case unlikely. Or is it different with DWP court cases?


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 14, 2014)

clicker said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was 'inevitable' that any case was taken to court, that is surely for the Crown Prosecution Service to decide? There are often all sorts of mitigating circumstances - social and health etc, that make a court case unlikely. Or is it different with DWP court cases?


I have no idea about these things, I'm just going on what I was advised yesterday…do you have any advice?
Thanks 
Belle


----------



## andysays (Oct 14, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> I have no idea about these things, I'm just going on what I was advised yesterday…do you have any advice?
> Thanks
> Belle



Hi Belle

There's a difference between saying the DWP *would have a legal case* to prosecute you (which I think is what we've already said here, and also what your lawyer is saying), and that they *actually would prosecute you*, which would be a decision taken on a more individual basis.

If you have this money in a bank account or wherever that you haven't declared, and they are really determined to find it, then they can and will find it, whether you admit to it or not, so I don't think it's correct to suggest that the only way they could prosecute is if you incriminate yourself, though I suppose that would make it easier for them.

On the other hand, if they say at your interview that they have been informed you have money you haven't told them about (because it is still possible that this whole thing is about something else) and you come clean, explain why you didn't let them know and offer to pay back whatever you owe them, then they might be happy with that.

I would suggest you need to try and find out somehow *how likely* it is they will prosecute, and the only way I can see of doing that is through CRB or someone similar who have experience, hopefully, of helping people in a similar situation to you. Unless your lawyer has experience of a number of similar cases, I'm not sure they would be able to judge this question very easily.

I hope that makes sense, and is of some help


----------



## Belle78 (Oct 14, 2014)

andysays said:


> Hi Belle
> 
> There's a difference between saying the DWP *would have a legal case* to prosecute you (which I think is what we've already said here, and also what your lawyer is saying), and that they *actually would prosecute you*, which would be a decision taken on a more individual basis.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I asked what the interview was about and they said savings, I told them I have an ISA that was undisclosed at the time because it was never asked for as I was contributions based.  As the overpayment is going to be quite significant an offer to pay back what I owe and be done with it will not be an option for the DWP because of the amount.  The solicitor said it will without a doubt go to a magistrates court to be heard and he would recommend I plead guilty. As such it will not help my case in court if I openly tell the DWP everything now, as it will used to build a case against me. I may give them information they may not have bothered to find out during their investigations otherwise due to manpower/ costs etc…and anything I say could be used against me….


----------



## andysays (Oct 14, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> ...



OK, I think that makes sense.

Sorry I don't have anything useful to add, and I hope you manage to get through it all OK


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 14, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Hi there, I asked what the interview was about and they said savings, I told them I have an ISA that was undisclosed at the time because it was never asked for as I was contributions based.  As the overpayment is going to be quite significant an offer to pay back what I owe and be done with it will not be an option for the DWP because of the amount.  The solicitor said it will without a doubt go to a magistrates court to be heard and he would recommend I plead guilty. As such it will not help my case in court if I openly tell the DWP everything now, as it will used to build a case against me. I may give them information they may not have bothered to find out during their investigations otherwise due to manpower/ costs etc…and anything I say could be used against me….



If you don't give them the information they will find it anyway (especially when they are evidence gathering for a court case) and deliberately withholding information from a government department will not go down very well in court. At the moment they are giving you the chance to co-operate which makes things easier for both parties.

What you need to realise is that either way there is not going to be easy outcome for this. You can go along and eat humble pie and hope for a lenient outcome or you can continue to withhold information you are required to provide by law and increase the chances of a poorer outcome.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2014)

clicker said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was 'inevitable' that any case was taken to court, that is surely for the Crown Prosecution Service to decide? There are often all sorts of mitigating circumstances - social and health etc, that make a court case unlikely. Or is it different with DWP court cases?



There's no inevitability. 
The system works like this - The DWP finds an anomaly in your statement. It's usually with regard to savings or your current account balance exceeding the maximum limit (sometimes happens to severely-disabled persons on Direct Payments who don't maintain a separate account for buying in care).
They will then call you in for the compliance interview. The *reasons* for the interview are manifold: They're
1) to get you to state the whys and wherefores of the discrepancy.
2) to hopefully (on their part) get you to admit to/take responsibility for the discrepancy, and come to an arrangement to "sort it out".
3) to gather/garner evidence from you, to build a case against you if you *don't* come to an arrangement with them.
4) to see whether you'll condemn yourself out of your own mouth, as they're well-aware that the interview intimidates some people enough that they'll do so.

In my experience, the best strategy is to attend and tell the truth, but stick rigidly to a format of replying *minimally* to all questions (pretending to have a headache excuses slow, considered replies, I find  ) - answer their questions, but offer *no* extra info, so if Belle is asked: 
Q: "Did you have an ISA when you first claimed?", she replies
A: "Yes"

If she's asked
Q: "Why didn't you declare it?"
she replies
A: "Because when I first claimed, I was claiming a contributions-based benefit that didn't require me to declare it"

etc etc.
The fewer hostages-to-fortune the DWP compliance team are offered, the less material they have to construct a case around except for the bare bones they already have, and the less likely they are to judge the case being worth passing onto the CPS for assessment (the DWP don't have final say, the CPS and their "reasonable chance of prosecution" test does).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> If you don't give them the information they will find it anyway (especially when they are evidence gathering for a court case) and deliberately withholding information from a government department will not go down very well in court. At the moment they are giving you the chance to co-operate which makes things easier for both parties.
> 
> What you need to realise is that either way there is not going to be easy outcome for this. You can go along and eat humble pie and hope for a lenient outcome or you can continue to withhold information you are required to provide by law and increase the chances of a poorer outcome.



Conversely, DWP compliance interviews are fairly notorious for being part interview, part fishing expedition. Eating humble pie will not always earn you leniency, in fact far from it. Metaphorically saying "it's a fair cop, guv. Throw on the bracelets" just gives them an easy win when they may have had shit-all in the evidence kitty except an account anomaly.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 14, 2014)

They have already told her they know about her other account(s). This will have been flagged via data matching their database with HMRC.

Now they have reasonable suspicion an offence has been commited. The fraud team will be able request the full information from the bank.

Of course a lot of compliance is a fishing exercise but that's normally when anonymous and somewhat basic allegations are made. This doesn't appear to be the case on this occasion.


----------



## clicker (Oct 14, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> I have no idea about these things, I'm just going on what I was advised yesterday…do you have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes be wary of your solicitor. His advice so far hasn't been great. As i assumed and VP confirmed there is no 'inevitability' re dwp taking you to court. The CPS decide on that. Mitigating circumstances are certainly taken into account.

However assuming the worst and it did go to court,  i think being advised to deliberately hold back information and cover up things that may and probably will come out in court, is also foolish.

 If the cps have agreed to take this to court they must know they have a pretty watertight case. Audit trails concerning anything financial are generally readily available. 

 I would imagine that the best you can hope for is that your circumstances are considered mitigating ,  it would save you the stress of a court case if that is what you are worried about? I doubt if you would be able to avoid repaying any overpayment though.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 14, 2014)

Not being funny but I think the solicitor has little or no experience of this type of thing. Believe me if you have a bank or building society account the DWP WILL have accessed them and will have print outs.
Go to the interview, claim mitigating circumstances, you are suffering from MH issues iirc, I personally think that may go in your favour. Take a witness. Say as little as possible and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Belle78 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi update for everybody…
I had an appointment with the CAB they helped me draft a statement to give to the interviewer regarding my situation/circumstances and overpayment. I also drafted a similar letter to the council regarding my housing benefit, which I posted straight away.
I had a very brief interview and wasn't given the chance to give my written statement, even though I said I had one.  I was asked if I had any savings I showed him my current ISA statement.  He asked about my current account, again I showed him my statements.  He asked if I had any other income and if I had any other accounts with any large pockets of money in, to both I replied no.  He then said I was free to go and I would receive a letter and there would be a reduction to my current benefit.
Now I'm panicking, I have been claiming for 3 years, surely he has a record of money that has been and gone in my accounts, there were no questions regarding any other past savings accounts, but surly they have knowledge of these? so I'm not sure what to do now? should I send my CAB statement in the post to him or sit tight and hope this is the end as I'm sure I am being naive?


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2014)

Belle78 said:


> Hi update for everybody…



Thanks for the update. It sounds like it all went OK, and I would sit tight and wait for the letter you've been told is on its way.

Make sure you keep the letter you offered to show them, and if there's an issue in the future, you can show it then, and point out that you offered to show it before, but your offer was declined.

In a situation like those interviews, you should only answer the questions they ask you - if they wanted to know about how much money you had at some point in the past, they could and should have asked you about that. As long as you answered the questions you were asked honestly and completely, you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 15, 2014)

Belle78 Was this interview recorded or was it just a person asking questions? If it was the latter it sounds to me like they haven't done the amount of research they usually do and wasn't too serious. I wouldn't have sent the council anything. IME councils are incredibly crap at keeping up with records.

Sit tight and try not to panic. You may get more than one letter so again don't panic.


----------



## Juliexx29 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I had an interview with compliance officer several weeks ago,I suffer with mental health problems and claim esa and dla, they had received an anonymous call stating I had a partner living with me .. I do not have a partner but a family friend who cares for me and stays one or two nights a week, they do not claim carers allowance as they work full time so are not entitled, I had already informed housing benefit as they sleep in the spare room! I answered questions honestly and now it's been passed to a decision maker!! How long does this take to be sorted out?


----------



## Aruna (Dec 23, 2014)

hi I had a local service compliance office interview.  similar case as belle and my interview was handled pretty much like belles. I went I'm expecting the worst. I'm on income support
If anyone has been in this situation please let me know if they ever heard from compliance again?

he seemed convinced with the explanation I gave but I'm not sure if he really was/ or will follow it up.


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2014)

Juliexx29 said:


> Hi, I had an interview with compliance officer several weeks ago,I suffer with mental health problems and claim esa and dla, they had received an anonymous call stating I had a partner living with me .. I do not have a partner but a family friend who cares for me and stays one or two nights a week, they do not claim carers allowance as they work full time so are not entitled, I had already informed housing benefit as they sleep in the spare room! I answered questions honestly and now it's been passed to a decision maker!! *How long does this take to be sorted out*?



Don't know if there are guidelines for this, but even if there are I wouldn't be surprised if they are exceeded more often than not.

I'd suggest that they are more likely to contact you if the decision goes against you, so no news is kind of good news, but if you still haven't heard anything by the new year and you're worried about that, you could always phone/write and ask.


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2014)

Aruna said:


> hi I had a local service compliance office interview.  similar case as belle and my interview was handled pretty much like belles. I went I'm expecting the worst. I'm on income support
> If anyone has been in this situation please let me know if they ever heard from compliance again?
> 
> he seemed convinced with the explanation I gave but I'm not sure if he really was/ or will follow it up.



I didn't hear anything after mine - the interviewer said there and then he was happy with what I'd told him.

Were you explicitly told your case was being passed on to someone for further investigation/deliberation? If not, it sounds like your explanation _was_ accepted. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Aruna (Dec 23, 2014)

hi andy says

thank you for your response.  fingers and everything  crossed.
 he did not say anything about anyone contacting me. He didn't even ask me to sign anything but just said ok we just  needed you to clarify  because about 7 isas showed up. I said it's because I kept transferring the isas shopping around  for better rates, splitting btwn fixed and easy  access. maybe that's why there's that many. 

He had a printout with all the isa account numbers I have held years back before I went on IS 2007 to 2012, and compared them with the account I numbers on the statements I Brought In, (current Isa opened a month ago with about £300 in it) and the usual savings account linked to current a/c. With nothing in it.
He checked to see how I funded the current isa and it was from my current account. 
It appears to me they have no way of figuring out if an isa has been closed or  not, when it was closed / if it has money or not.  i opened an isa with one bank but never funded it, then closed it, he was asking me how much is in it ???
probably that's the purpose of these compliance interviews to get you to give info in panic or asking you to provide statements in th event of an admission for anything undeclared. After this interview I agree with those saying not to volunteer info. 

I haven't slept well since receiving the letter I'm sure tonight I will. 
If anything happens I will post an update hopefully it will help others.   This post really helped me as I came across it a day or so before my appointment.


----------



## Belle78 (Dec 23, 2014)

Aruna said:


> hi I had a local service compliance office interview.  similar case as belle and my interview was handled pretty much like belles. I went I'm expecting the worst. I'm on income support
> If anyone has been in this situation please let me know if they ever heard from compliance again?
> 
> he seemed convinced with the explanation I gave but I'm not sure if he really was/ or will follow it up.


Hi Aruna,
I had my interview the end of October, I was told there would be a reduction in my current benefit (Support Allowance) 
I received a letter a week ago (6 weeks later) with the new entitlement calculation which takes into account my current savings.  
I have not received anything else (YET) regarding the overpayment amount which concerns me as I have been claiming for 3 years.  
I am scared now that they are investigating my claim in more depth and I will be asked to attend an ICU as the amount I believe I have been overpaid is in the region of £2500 (based on my current savings not what I have also had in the past) I did read on another forum that one lady heard nothing for 18months after her Compliance Interview and then had to attend an IUC and was cautioned, fined and ordered to pay back the overpayment.


----------



## Belle78 (Dec 23, 2014)

geminisnake said:


> Belle78 Was this interview recorded or was it just a person asking questions? If it was the latter it sounds to me like they haven't done the amount of research they usually do and wasn't too serious. I wouldn't have sent the council anything. IME councils are incredibly crap at keeping up with records.
> 
> Sit tight and try not to panic. You may get more than one letter so again don't panic.


Hi Geminisnake,
The interview wasn't recorded, it was just an officer asking questions and I was only interviewed for 10 minutes. Also I received a reply from the council regarding my housing benefit and I don't have to pay anything back as they say I was entitled to it, but for the record I agree with you about not sending the council anything and in hindsight I would not have followed the advice of the CAB - to hand over a statement as well as Im not sure (in my case) how much information the DWP have accessed or have access to, without going to too much trouble and expense. If I do have to attend an ICU in the future regarding my overpayment I will take a solicitor who is able to advise on what I should and shouldn't say to minimise any damage I may cause on my own. Until then I will try not to panic but it is very hard


----------



## lorna1717 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've just received a similar letter asking me to attend an office interview in two weeks time. My husband left me 7 months ago when I was 4 months pregnant. I started claiming income support and housing benefit. Since my second child came along (9weeks old) my ex has been staying over a few times a week to help out with my eldest (2 years old). We are not together he sleeps in a double bed with my two year old, he rents a flat with a friend so surely he's not considered as living with me. I'm not sure why I've been called for an interview, but I suspect someone has seen him come around. Any advice would be very helpful and welcome. From a worried very tired mum
Thank you


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure of the current rules but you used to 'allowed' to have a guest 2 nights a week iirc. Does sound like someone may have poked their nose into your business 

I think also they do random interviews now in the vain hope of 'catching' someone out. I am hearing of more and more people getting called in for interview when they have done nothing wrong. Try not to worry and to be safe limit the ex's stays to 2 a week, or check what the current level of acceptance is. I have no idea how to google for that info or I would have checked for you. Try not to worry, I know it's not easy but do try


----------



## lorna1717 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. They've asked me to bring ID and any other documents such as bank statements, wage slips etc. Are these a necessity? I don't work and I online bank and don't want them snooping through my account. Can they access my account without permission if I don't bring the statements? If so I'd rather print them off. They haven't specified what time period of statements they'd like to see so it's all very vague. I'm worried that they will say that my children's father isn't allowed to see that at my house as much as he is. That'd be awful as my two month old can't go anywhere without my breasts!


----------



## andysays (Jan 9, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> Thanks for the reply. They've asked me to bring ID and any other documents such as bank statements, wage slips etc. Are these a necessity? I don't work and I online bank and don't want them snooping through my account. Can they access my account without permission if I don't bring the statements? If so I'd rather print them off. They haven't specified what time period of statements they'd like to see so it's all very vague. I'm worried that they will say that my children's father isn't allowed to see that at my house as much as he is. That'd be awful as my two month old can't go anywhere without my breasts!



Hi lorna. Sorry you're going through all of this, but I hope we can be some help.

The list of things they want you to bring is just standard - everyone gets the same list, whatever their circumstances.

As you're claiming income support, you will already have had to tell them all about your income, savings, etc, and you also have to tell them about any changes. They are likely to interpret any refusal to show them a current bank statement as you trying to hide something from them. 

So I'd be inclined to print out a current bank statement to show them, unless that will definitely give them proof you're claiming something you really shouldn't be. And I'm not asking you to disclose that info here, obviously


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> Thanks for the reply. They've asked me to bring ID and any other documents such as bank statements, wage slips etc. Are these a necessity? I don't work and I online bank and don't want them snooping through my account. Can they access my account without permission if I don't bring the statements? If so I'd rather print them off. They haven't specified what time period of statements they'd like to see so it's all very vague. I'm worried that they will say that my children's father isn't allowed to see that at my house as much as he is. That'd be awful as my two month old can't go anywhere without my breasts!



get some help from the CAB if you can, cause some of this can get complicated

some busybody has probably called them and said your ex is living there.

they always ask for bank statements, but you are entitled to maintanance for the children. and that dosen't affect benefits. what they want to do is use an nuncertain set of 'rules' to determine if you are a couple.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/income-support-technical-guidance



> What we mean by 'living together as a married couple’
> 
> If two people share their lives in the same way as a married couple, we consider that they are living together as if they are a married couple even though they are not married. We need to know if you are living together as if you are married so that any benefits you may be able to get are worked out correctly. If you are living together as if you are married, we call the person you are living with your partner.
> What we mean by 'partner' We use partner to mean
> ...



i wonder if it would be worthwhile focussing on stating that he is staying to spend time caring for his children. focus on it being about the needs of the child, not about helping you. helping you could be interpreted as relationshippy. being a paren't less so. you're putting aside your personal feelings about the man who abandoned you while pregnant to facilitate his relationship with the children. you have no intention of restarting a sexual relationship with this man and contact will be in a more usual fashion when the kids are older. 



maybee.

but you really need proper help on this one. cause it is complicated and the 'rules' are wooley


----------



## lorna1717 (Jan 10, 2015)

He does give me money for the children but that shouldn't affect my income support. The only thing I'm slightly concerned about isn't the fact that he lives here as certainly doesn't, but that I transfer bits of money to him if he takes out my toddler or buys things for her. He says as he pays me maintanance he shouldn't pay any extra costs. He takes her out and pictures me a receipt! So in my account there's odd amounts of money transferred from me to him of amounts like £5 £20 etc. once a week or less often. It's just explaining this without causing suspicion I have enough on my plate as it is. Surely they can't give me an ultimatum of stopping him coming here to see his children or stopping my income. Any advice for the actual interview? Sounds intimidating, I'm bringing my newborn as I don't have much choice in the matter


----------



## dawn60 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have received a notification of local service compliance office interview today to attend on 27 Jan....I didn't even know what it meant so googled it and came across this site which after reading all useful advice signed on as need some advice.
I am on ESA support group awarded through tribunal last April for 12 months contribution based, 3 months ago I had letter from DWP asking me to send copies of savings,Bank Statements,Personal Pension slips etc as they wanted to check if I was getting the correct benefit.I provided with all and got letter from them saying I was underpaid by 40p so gave me backdated payment from April which was about £9.00.
I am so worried and my anxiety level is so high as suffer severely with anxiety,depression and IBS.
I have been through 2 lots of ATOS assessments and Tribunals and won the last one for Support Group.
I have worked over 37years until I was made redundant 6 years ago and been downhill with my health and the stress of DWP....the only benefit I get is ESA and support with council tax,never claimed child benefit,housing benefit,income support or any other benefits in my life, Its unjust they investigate the wrong people and all the bankers,politician and major companies gets away with cheating or not paying taxes and get away with it.
I feel so upset and ill,tried calling the DWP all day to find out what the interview is about kept getting voice-mail of the person I have interview.....so frustrating!!! Have to try Monday again.
Any advice would be much appreciated and so glad I found this site.


----------



## andysays (Jan 17, 2015)

dawn60 said:


> ...so frustrating!!! Have to try Monday again.
> Any advice would be much appreciated and so glad I found this site.



Hi dawn60

Sorry to hear you're being put through this, but hope we can help.

When I was in your position and phoned to find out what it was all about, I was told they couldn't tell me that before the interview, that I just had to wait and find out then.

It seems that it's often that they suspect there's something you haven't told them that you should, maybe because some nosey parker has reported something, but it often turns out that they are either mistaken or wrongly informed.

If you're confident you have told them everything you should, then you shouldn't have too much to worry about, other than the inconvenience etc.

It might be a good idea to take a friend along to the interview with you, for moral support and to act as a witness or note taker in case there's something you miss. It's also generally a good idea simply to answer their questions in as brief and direct a way as possible, rather than volunteering any info they haven't asked for.

There are many people here who can share experience and give advice, but if you need "proper" advice, there's also the CAB. As well as their network of offices, they also have a phone helpline - details on their website.


----------



## toggle (Jan 18, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> He does give me money for the children but that shouldn't affect my income support. The only thing I'm slightly concerned about isn't the fact that he lives here as certainly doesn't, but that I transfer bits of money to him if he takes out my toddler or buys things for her. He says as he pays me maintanance he shouldn't pay any extra costs. He takes her out and pictures me a receipt! So in my account there's odd amounts of money transferred from me to him of amounts like £5 £20 etc. once a week or less often. It's just explaining this without causing suspicion I have enough on my plate as it is. Surely they can't give me an ultimatum of stopping him coming here to see his children or stopping my income. Any advice for the actual interview? Sounds intimidating, I'm bringing my newborn as I don't have much choice in the matter



i don't think a private arrangement like that should make a difference, 



dawn60 said:


> I have received a notification of local service compliance office interview today to attend on 27 Jan....I didn't even know what it meant so googled it and came across this site which after reading all useful advice signed on as need some advice.
> I am on ESA support group awarded through tribunal last April for 12 months contribution based, 3 months ago I had letter from DWP asking me to send copies of savings,Bank Statements,Personal Pension slips etc as they wanted to check if I was getting the correct benefit.I provided with all and got letter from them saying I was underpaid by 40p so gave me backdated payment from April which was about £9.00.
> I am so worried and my anxiety level is so high as suffer severely with anxiety,depression and IBS.
> I have been through 2 lots of ATOS assessments and Tribunals and won the last one for Support Group.
> ...



firstly, no one here is going to make you justify why you should get any benefit. you don't need to tell us youre not a 'scrounger'. you are entitled to benefit because of your current illness/disability. 

secondly, if you don't know why you are going there, then we really don't either. it could be a random check, it could be someone trying to cause you trouble, it could be a DWP mistake. it could be someone there stirring shit cause you won your tribunal. When I sat through one with my other half, it was strongly hinted to us that these things are known to happen. 

the important thing is that you went though this a few months ago. nothing has changed. you therefore know that you've done nothing to cause this and they have nothing that is real to justify an assessment. consider it another stage of harassment designed to make you go away rathe than claim what you are entitled to.


----------



## dawn60 (Jan 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> i don't think a private arrangement like that should make a difference,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dawn60 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you andysays for your advice,
sorry toggle it wasn't justification but bit of background about myself, l am new on here so all advice appreciated so thank you for your advice, so glad I found this site and care, support and advice from everyone means a lot.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> it could be someone there stirring shit cause you won your tribunal. When I sat through one with my other half, it was strongly hinted to us that these things are known to happen.



FFS.   I wish I could say I was shocked, but sadly I'm not.


----------



## lorna1717 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have to attend this Thursday and I'm honestly very worried. I've almost convinced myself that I've done something wrong. Hopefully they'll understand that my ex needs to come here to see his children and that I'm not breaking the rules. The problem is that the rules are very confusing. Does anyone know if I'm allowed to ask them questions regarding ex coming over etc to ensure I keep within the rules? I've been relying on Google as I can't stand to deal with these people any longer than necessary!


----------



## lorna1717 (Jan 18, 2015)

Also should I take a one month bank statement? They didn't specify anything on the letter so not too sure of what to bring.


----------



## toggle (Jan 18, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> Also should I take a one month bank statement? They didn't specify anything on the letter so not too sure of what to bring.



3 months is usual. but they should have specified what to bring. 

just remember, no relationship, no intention to restart one. indignation at the thought of that, but you're allowing him into the house for the sake of the children's relationship with him. it is NOT to help you, it's about the kids.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 19, 2015)

dawn60 said:


> I have received a notification of local service compliance office interview today to attend on 27 Jan....I didn't even know what it meant so googled it and came across this site which after reading all useful advice signed on as need some advice.
> I am on ESA support group awarded through tribunal last April for 12 months contribution based, 3 months ago I had letter from DWP asking me to send copies of savings,Bank Statements,Personal Pension slips etc as they wanted to check if I was getting the correct benefit.I provided with all and got letter from them saying I was underpaid by 40p so gave me backdated payment from April which was about £9.00.
> I am so worried and my anxiety level is so high as suffer severely with anxiety,depression and IBS.
> I have been through 2 lots of ATOS assessments and Tribunals and won the last one for Support Group.
> I have worked over 37years until I was made redundant 6 years ago and been downhill with my health and the stress of DWP....the only benefit I get is ESA and support with council tax,never claimed child benefit,housing benefit,income support or any other benefits in my life, Its unjust they investigate the wrong people and all the bankers,politician and major companies gets away with cheating or not paying taxes and get away with it.



Sadly, your past history doesn't get taken into account. Nobody's past history should. There are no "wrong people". Everyone has to pass the same tests to get the same benefits as you do, despite the stories some of the papers print.
And yes, *of course* it's unjust. That's the idea - that if the DWP treat you shittily enough, you'll go away. Just take along exactly what you sent the DWP 3 months ago, and anything else the letter asks for, take along a witness, and don't volunteer any information, just answer the questions that you're asked, and you'll be fine. I know it's exhausting and nerve-wracking, but if they found nothing 3 months ago, they're unlikely to find anything now.



> I feel so upset and ill,tried calling the DWP all day to find out what the interview is about kept getting voice-mail of the person I have interview.....so frustrating!!! Have to try Monday again.
> Any advice would be much appreciated and so glad I found this site.



A compliance interview can be for any reason or none. People always assume that it means that someone has maliciously dobbed them in, but often it's just random selection.


----------



## BK17 (Jan 26, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> I have to attend this Thursday and I'm honestly very worried. I've almost convinced myself that I've done something wrong. Hopefully they'll understand that my ex needs to come here to see his children and that I'm not breaking the rules. The problem is that the rules are very confusing. Does anyone know if I'm allowed to ask them questions regarding ex coming over etc to ensure I keep within the rules? I've been relying on Google as I can't stand to deal with these people any longer than necessary!


Let us know how it went and what they said!  Hope you are feeling bit better x


----------



## toggle (Jan 26, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> FFS.   I wish I could say I was shocked, but sadly I'm not.


 
it says something when they were seeing it happening often enough to warn us


----------



## BK17 (Jan 27, 2015)

I had one of these letters and had my interview this morning.  It turns out some lovely individual has made an allegation that my ex husband (from who I have been separated from for 10 years) is living with me!  My son has recently been diagnosed with autism,SPD and several other issues, I have been suffering from severe depression and anxiety and was close to the brink so YES, he has been here a hell of a lot lately 'Helping with his son' who is very, very hard to handle!  I have no close family to help so thankfully my ex has finally pulled his finger out and 'helped'!  He stays occasionally to give me a break as my son does not sleep & has to be watched continuously but live with me, he does not!!!  I just cannot understand how some people can be so cruel and stoop so low when they must know I am already going through hell


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2015)

BK17 said:


> I had one of these letters and had my interview this morning.  It turns out some lovely individual has made an allegation that my ex husband (from who I have been separated from for 10 years) is living with me!  My son has recently been diagnosed with autism,SPD and several other issues, I have been suffering from severe depression and anxiety and was close to the brink so YES, he has been here a hell of a lot lately 'Helping with his son' who is very, very hard to handle!  I have no close family to help so thankfully my ex has finally pulled his finger out and 'helped'!  He stays occasionally to give me a break as my son does not sleep & has to be watched continuously but live with me, he does not!!!  I just cannot understand how some people can be so cruel and stoop so low when they must know I am already going through hell




you will hear it abut in pubs and places. 'i'll shop anyone just in case' cause they think that if someone isn't scamming, then there's no consequences, so it dosen't matter.

usually found hand in hand with the attitude that their mother didn't get any support, so no one else should. left there thinking that if someone had given a fuck about her, then maybee she wouldn't have been struggling so much that she didn't have tome to teach you not to be a cunt.


----------



## 1982 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have also just received one of these letters. Having read through the thread, a few people mention about bank statements, but my letter doesn't mention bank statements? My letter specifically states - "We need to discuss a query regarding your claim to benefit. There is a concern that you may not have reported a change in your circumstances and we need to talk to you about this"
I do 2 hours a week cash in hand work. Should I have declared this? Could this be what it's about? I am a single parent and live on my own. My sons dad comes round pretty much every night on his way home from work (I live right beside the train station and he comes in when he gets off the train) to see our son. Could someone have got the wrong end of the stick and assumed he is living here? Someone reported he was living here about 2 years ago and I had a home visit. At that time, he wasn't coming round much, maybe twice a month. But since then, he has called regular, and as I said, it's pretty much every night now. He does stay on occasion but only when I am going out for a night. He sleeps overnight in with our son. Could someone have reported this on the belief that he lives here? I'm worried. probably more worried than I was for the first interview at home


----------



## Aruna (Feb 16, 2015)

Normally a standard letter will mention bank statements, utility bill, id, tenancy agreement etc. Mine was like a that but when I phoned j/c he specified he needed to see my bank statements for savings and isas because their system had flagged those.. but they seemed unaware if the accounts where closed or still open/had money in them or not..
It appears to me that someone might have reported you for either working or your baby daddy coming round pretty much every day. 

If youre on Income support you can work less than 16hrs without losing your benefits (lone parent)  - not sure how they will take it/ or how it will reflect on  you if you confess to them its cash in hand.

Best to speak to Cab and get advice so you don't say things you shouldn't say.

remember these compliance interviews are just to fish for information half the times they have nothing at all or sketchy bits.


----------



## Aruna (Feb 16, 2015)

So you're better off portraying yourself in the best possible way to avoid a situation where they would need to dig deeper. It is their job to find the info if they feel you have a case to answer. 

Best wishes 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Stewielodgeman (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello

I have been reading through threads. I have received a Notification of Customer Compliance Office Interview. It has got me worried sick.


I contacted them today to enquire to what’s its all about?

The lady on the phone seemed nice enough and informed me it’s to make sure signatures were up to date and to check level of benefits. She did make it adornment to bring my current bank statements.


I am on ESA contribution based support group. The question I have is I have another current bank account with my savings in. I have never declared this to the DWP (is this classed as fraud?)

My savings accumulated from a work related injury and received a tax free pay out.


The account my benefits are paid into the statement show little cash withdrawals and transfers to other account I named “Bill Payment”


Can you offer information or shall I seek advice from the Citizen Advise Bureau.


I am worried out of my mind. I think my ex partner has grassed me up as she don't stop talking about money


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2015)

I would seek advice from Citizens Advice but how much is in this other account & do you remember signing a form saying that you have declared all your savings or any change in circumstance? Good luck anyhow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, not declaring your savings *will* be taken as fraud.
As you reckon your savings are made up of compo for an industrial accident, though, the CAB may have an "out" for you, but don't depend on it.


----------



## andysays (Feb 27, 2015)

Stewielodgeman said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been reading through threads. I have received a Notification of Customer Compliance Office Interview. It has got me worried sick.
> 
> ...



If you're on Contributions Based ESA then (as I understand it*) your savings are irrelevant, you still get full amount and you don't need to declare savings or provide any evidence of savings, bank accounts etc (you will still have to declare this for getting HB and CTB though).

When I had my Customer Compliance interview, I was still on contributions based ESA because I hadn't been assessed and I'd been claiming for less than a year, and when I pointed this out to the guy doing the interview, he said this was correct and they didn't need to see bank statement after all.

*I would definitely check this with CAB just to make sure rather than take my word for it though.


----------



## Samantha gove (Mar 8, 2015)

lorna1717 said:


> I have to attend this Thursday and I'm honestly very worried. I've almost convinced myself that I've done something wrong. Hopefully they'll understand that my ex needs to come here to see his children and that I'm not breaking the rules. The problem is that the rules are very confusing. Does anyone know if I'm allowed to ask them questions regarding ex coming over etc to ensure I keep within the rules? I've been relying on Google as I can't stand to deal with these people any longer than necessary!


what happened at your interview  if you don't mind me asking I have one in a couple of weeks and unsure after looking on here why thank you


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Just had a letter from customer compliance, they want me to go in on 15th April. They visited my home 2 yrs ago. Getting worried now, I have uncontrolled epilepsy,hardening of arteries on the brain, asthma, hole in my heart ,arthritis and had a nervous breakdown and suffer from depression. My son is suicidal and has epilepsy and my other son is special needs and sleepwalks. I have been targeted by 3 neighbours and am thinking its malicious calls about me. I'm really worried, I don't sleep much anyway but now can't sleep at all. I hardly go out and really don't bother with anyone I have enough going on in my life. Do I have anything to worry about? I know one neighbour keeps making allegations against me to my housing association, and I told them that when I rang to see what it was about, altho they wouldn't tell me. Any advice?


----------



## andysays (Apr 4, 2015)

paula murphy said:


> Just had a letter from customer compliance, they want me to go in on 15th April... Any advice?



Hi Paula.

Sounds like you've already got enough to worry about without this, so hopefully we can reassure you at least a bit.

First, I think it's normal that they won't tell you over the phone what it's about, so don't read anything too sinister into that.

Next, it's always worth taking a trusted friend along with you for moral support, and also to act as a witness to what happened if necessary.

If there are malicious allegations which have prompted them calling you in, they won't tell you who they're from, or even that such allegations have been made, but you can still mention to them that so-and-so has made malicious allegations about you before, and they may take this into account. But even if the allegations are malicious, you will still need to prove they're not true (assuming they're relevant to your claim).

Have they given you a list of info they want you to provide, eg bank statements or any other type of financial document? This might give you a clue about what they're interested in.

Overall, if you're confident you have already told them everything you should, then probably best to try not to worry until they tell you what it's all about - though I realise this isn't always easy to do.


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 4, 2015)

andysays said:


> Hi Paula.
> 
> Sounds like you've already got enough to worry about without this, so hopefully we can reassure you at least a bit.
> 
> ...


They asked for bank statements and proof of ID also savings, I have £3.43 in a bank account from yrs ago, I don't even use the account. I live with my 2 sons but their dad visits often as he lives round the corner. He tries to help me due to my seizures but never stays. We are not together more friends now due to violence we separated. I told them everything Las time when they came to my house.


----------



## andysays (Apr 4, 2015)

paula murphy said:


> They asked for bank statements and proof of ID also savings, I have £3.43 in a bank account from yrs ago, I don't even use the account. I live with my 2 sons but their dad visits often as he lives round the corner. He tries to help me due to my seizures but never stays. We are not together more friends now due to violence we separated. I told them everything Las time when they came to my house.



Asking for bank statements is pretty standard, I think. From what you have said, it sounds like you aren't doing anything you shouldn't and so you shouldn't have anything to worry about. Sometimes these interviews are just random checks and if you give them the info and proof they're after they're happy with that.

Something else that might be relevant to you - if there are special reasons (for example medical or other circumstances) why going to one of these interviews is difficult for you, it might be worth seeing if they will making special arrangements, including coming to visit you at home if that's better for you (maybe you'd rather not have then in your home).

But it sounds like you should be OK and there's nothing specific you need to worry about - if there does turn out to be a problem, you can always get advice from the CAB once you know what the problem is. And of course there are many people here who will try to help with advice and support as well.

Good luck and try not to worry


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Thankyou for your advice. Just a bit worried as they came to my house 2 yrs ago, and don't see why they would want to see me again.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 4, 2015)

paula murphy said:


> Thankyou for your advice. Just a bit worried as they came to my house 2 yrs ago, and don't see why they would want to see me again.



Because they are souless cnuts who like to make ill people feel crap  This could be someone spouting shite about you or it could just be them trying to fill their targets of how many people they have been shit to this month


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 4, 2015)

Wouldn't mind if I was doing wrong but I'm not, live with my 2 sons,5 cats and a Rottweiler don't think that counts as cohabiting! Think its a neighbour shit stirring she's tried calling the housing over me 8 times so this is a bit of a coincidence. Don't go out much or speak to any of them.


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 24, 2015)

Went to my interview today some lovely neighbour rang and said I'd been living with someone for 3 yrs. I live with my sons. Can't believe how evil some people are, they classed it as a malicious call in the end. Ffs I'm so honest and tell em everything that changes. If I find out who it is shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, that's a nasty neighbour you have, but I'm glad it's over and you're in the clear.   I bet it feels good to breathe again.


----------



## andysays (Apr 24, 2015)

paula murphy 

Glad to hear you eventually got it sorted out, but sorry it's the result of some malicious fuckery.


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 26, 2015)

andysays said:


> paula murphy
> 
> Glad to hear you eventually got it sorted out, but sorry it's the result of some malicious fuckery.


It was a neighbour that made the call, arsehole needs a life


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Wow, that's a nasty neighbour you have, but I'm glad it's over and you're in the clear.   I bet it feels good to breathe again.


Had this 3 times now, evil bitch. I'm still angry!!! But I can hold my head up high and know I done nothing wrong   unlike them.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2015)

paula murphy - glad you are sorted, some neighbours are horrible. Because they are breaking the rules (or would do so) they assume everyone else does the same.
A taste of their own medicine might be a good idea.
Pity you can't find out if they report others in such a malicious way, if they did then they must be breaking some laws - stalking / harassment ? - themselves.
Do you have a decent community manager .......... I suppose if this curtain-twitcher was wasting police time they might do something.
A disabled chap I know has this sort of thing fairly frequently and I know they are supposed to investigate these calls, they can't say "malicious call" and ignore it ................ he knows who it is, and they are a nasty, nosy piece of work - I think their housing association have warned them for "harassment".

Sorry for the length of this, I wish you all the best.


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 27, 2015)

I am disabled have several illnesses. I know who it was, I don't bother with anyone. The lady in dwp put it down as a malicious call as it was the same person that's done it twice before. Just annoyed they hide behind a keyboard or a phone, come to my door if they have a problem. They don't like me because I don't go out gossiping with my arms folded. I have spoken to a solicitor and my housing officer. Thankyou for ur kind words x


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Wow, that's a nasty neighbour you have, but I'm glad it's over and you're in the clear.   I bet it feels good to breathe again.


I had a nervous breakdown the first time and suffered depression, not now they wont bring me down again. I have a lit on all my neighbours but I say nothing that's not my style. My sons have disabilities too so could do without it x


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2015)

paula murphy said:


> I am disabled have several illnesses. I know who it was, I don't bother with anyone. The lady in dwp put it down as a malicious call as it was the same person that's done it twice before. Just annoyed they hide behind a keyboard or a phone, come to my door if they have a problem. <snip>


Sorry to hear of your situation, and what you've gone through.  FWIW my (now) husband and I were maliciously reported to the DWP after somebody got jealous about a new washing machine, chest freezer, and fridge being delivered within the same 3 months. We'd done nothing wrong, and those white goods had been bought via installments from a catalogue as it was the only way we could afford them.  

The anti fraud team kept checking us for 3 long years, and the investigation officers were pleasant enough (given what they'd come to do), even apologetic once each of them realised that we'd done nothing wrong, but it still leaves a very nasty taste to know that somebody dislikes you enough to accuse you of something like that.


----------



## bootheven (Apr 28, 2015)

If your circumstances haven't changed the DWP shouldn't harass you - it's as simple as that.

Also, if you're standing on your own property just record the compliance officer when he/she calls, and send them a letter by registered mail telling them in writing your circumstances have not changed... after all, that is what they want to know.

I posted my experience on YouTube.


----------



## paula murphy (Apr 28, 2015)

bootheven said:


> If your circumstances haven't changed the DWP shouldn't harass you - it's as simple as that.
> 
> Also, if you're standing on your own property just record the compliance officer when he/she calls, and send them a letter by registered mail telling them in writing your circumstances have not changed... after all, that is what they want to know.
> 
> I posted my experience on YouTube.



I recorded mine on my mobile altho she didn't know, my mum was there as a witness also. Malicious neighbour I know who it was.


----------



## bootheven (May 1, 2015)

Whether you tell them you are going to be recording on your own property or not is your prerogative.

In my case, I very much doubt anyone reported me to the DWP - I've done nothing wrong, and so that doesn't concern me. What does concern me, is that my very own Mr. A.Kilmartin from DWP Customer Compliance is a hardcore pushy cowboy salesman, who ignores verbal statements that don't convert to interviews; ignores written statements that don't convert to interviews, and harasses people indiscriminately to enforce the DWP's _hidden agenda_:

Collecting and storing peoples private and personal information.
Hitting targets.
Enforcing sanctions.
My advice to everyone at the receiving end of these people is - DO NOT ENTERTAIN THEM. Period. They might think they hold all the cards - but in truth, and in law, they hold nothing.


----------



## laurajayne60x (May 7, 2015)

Aruna said:


> hi I had a local service compliance office interview.  similar case as belle and my interview was handled pretty much like belles. I went I'm expecting the worst. I'm on income support
> If anyone has been in this situation please let me know if they ever heard from compliance again?
> 
> he seemed convinced with the explanation I gave but I'm not sure if he really was/ or will follow it up.




I'm I'm the same situation,  I claim income support and have an interview in 2 weeks time. I'm so nervous I don't know what to expect. Someone has told them I have a partner living with me (which I dont) haven't had since December which I told them about. What should I expect in the interview,  what questions are asked? thanks


----------



## KnarkyBadger (May 7, 2015)

Hi I one of these letters through two days ago. Interview on the 19th. I'm 36 with Spina Bifida/Hydrocephalus. I live in a council flat and recently had a carer/friend move in to help me live as I was struggling to cope. The council know. I Receive esa with a premium and DLA (higher mob/mid care), they get esa. We are not a couple. I've phoned local spina bifida association for advice and they'd never heard of this til a month ago and I'm the 2nd SB/H in Gravesend to get pulled in 5wks. Any ideas on what to expect/questions? I've got a friend who is a legal advocate coming with me to meeting - he to had never heard of this. The guy on phone refused to tell me anything what it was about over than fraud/audit, legal statement, bring ID, bring bank statements.


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2015)

Hello laurajayne60x and KnarkyBadger,  you'll need to show ID and bank statements (or passbook if you've got that type of account).  Yes, the interview, the letter, and just waiting for the day itself is worrying (not to mention inconvenient).  Yes IMHO you should take somebody with you, at least for moral support, as nobody thinks straight or remembers well when stressed or frightened (there's a chemical reason for this, it's nothing to do with weakness or stupidity).

All which will usually be asked is whether the circumstances of your claim have changed, and whether you have anybody living with you as a partner,  that's all.

You can expect to be reminded to tell the DWP about any changes, but IME the DWP are used to malicious reports of benefit claimants.   9 times out of 10  whoever sees you will be inclined to believe you.  Your unhappiness at being falsely accused (no need to over act) and puzzlement at who would do such a thing, let alone why, will tell its own tale.

I agree that going through this is stressful and tiring, and you might never know who accused you, but you really have bugger all to fear as long as you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## laurajayne60x (May 8, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Hello laurajayne60x and KnarkyBadger,  you'll need to show ID and bank statements (or passbook if you've got that type of account).  Yes, the interview, the letter, and just waiting for the day itself is worrying (not to mention inconvenient).  Yes IMHO you should take somebody with you, at least for moral support, as nobody thinks straight or remembers well when stressed or frightened (there's a chemical reason for this, it's nothing to do with weakness or stupidity).
> 
> All which will usually be asked is whether the circumstances of your claim have changed, and whether you have anybody living with you as a partner,  that's all.
> 
> ...


h

I know I have definitely been reported because that was all the info they could give me over the phone. What happens if they don't believe me is my worry, I am telling the truth but whenever I have to go to the job centre I seem to stutter a lot (nerves), last time I only had to go for a work focused interview and couldn't get my words out. my interview isn't for over another week yet and I can't stop worrying.  My ex partner sometimes comes round to see our son but he only ever stops 5 mins or so cause i don't want my son to be around him (he has been violent to me  in the past, which is the reason for us seperating).


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2015)

laurajayne60x said:


> <snip> I know I have definitely been reported because that was all the info they could give me over the phone. What happens if they don't believe me is my worry, I am telling the truth but whenever I have to go to the job centre I seem to stutter a lot (nerves), last time I only had to go for a work focused interview and couldn't get my words out. my interview isn't for over another week yet and I can't stop worrying.<snip>


I know it can be stressful and very frightening, I've been there.  Not very recently, thank goodness.  And it can be made worse by feeling as if you live at the mercy of the next bureaucrat you talk to.  So concentrate on "this person is here to find out the truth" - it's not nice, but at least you won't have a light shone in your eyes or your fingernails pulled out.

Be pleasant and polite, but treat them as you would any other stranger.  As you feel vulnerable, and have difficulty talking when stressed, it's a reasonable adjustment for you to have another adult (eg friend, neighbour, advocate, keyworker, priest) in the room with you, under the equalities act.   You're allowed to have this, anyway.

Handle "they don't believe me" if and when you come to it, not before.  Easy for me to say, but it very very seldom gets that far.

You can expect follow up checks for the next couple of years, but I can tell you that the person checking on me got quite embarrassed and apologetic about the entire thing.  Have a go at the system if you must, but don't have a go at them personally.  I know they're working for the wrong side, but treat them as any human being who's just got a nasty but necessary job to do - rat catcher, sewage worker...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 8, 2015)

KnarkyBadger said:


> Hi I one of these letters through two days ago. Interview on the 19th. I'm 36 with Spina Bifida/Hydrocephalus. I live in a council flat and recently had a carer/friend move in to help me live as I was struggling to cope. The council know. I Receive esa with a premium and DLA (higher mob/mid care), they get esa. We are not a couple. I've phoned local spina bifida association for advice and they'd never heard of this til a month ago and I'm the 2nd SB/H in Gravesend to get pulled in 5wks. Any ideas on what to expect/questions? I've got a friend who is a legal advocate coming with me to meeting - he to had never heard of this. The guy on phone refused to tell me anything what it was about over than fraud/audit, legal statement, bring ID, bring bank statements.



As you're on higher mobility component of DLA, you have grounds to request that *they* come to you, rather than you going to them. Sometimes it's better to see them on"home ground" because you feel more comfortable, *and* because you can actually show them "this is where my carer sleeps" etc. They may also have called you in just because they're doing a general trawl of DLA or ESA claimants (yes, they *do* do this, despite what the DWP claim. Us "disableds" are thought to be easy targets for sanctions etc).


----------



## KnarkyBadger (May 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> As you're on higher mobility component of DLA, you have grounds to request that *they* come to you, rather than you going to them. Sometimes it's better to see them on"home ground" because you feel more comfortable, *and* because you can actually show them "this is where my carer sleeps" etc. They may also have called you in just because they're doing a general trawl of DLA or ESA claimants (yes, they *do* do this, despite what the DWP claim. Us "disableds" are thought to be easy targets for sanctions etc).


They sleep on my sofa/sofabed in front room at mo, Its a one bedroom place. It'll look dodgy I suspect. I pay all the bills, having had the flat for 7yrs - bar food cost which we share.


----------



## KnarkyBadger (May 23, 2015)

KnarkyBadger said:


> They sleep on my sofa/sofabed in front room at mo, Its a one bedroom place. It'll look dodgy I suspect. I pay all the bills, having had the flat for 7yrs - bar food cost which we share.


Had the interview on the 19th, someone at the council had made two allegations against me - One I was working F/T and claiming and a second that I was a F/T student with a maintenance loan and claiming! Both apparently from same person, due to wording and writing, one on 4th March second the 17th. I suspect its my problematic housing officer. I was in there for 20 mins both were dismissed as rubbish - supported by medical evidence and bank statements. I am a p/t student at the open uni so no maintenance loan is even on offer just tuition fees. I was cleared but warned this eejit might try again. Now planning  a counter strike...


----------



## Farnboroughandy (Jun 12, 2015)

My Wife has just had a second letter asking her to attend an interview. The 1st one was last October. As I'm her full time carer & act on her behalf I enquired what it was all about. I was told that they had received a phone call saying that she was claiming benefits she was not entitled to. I explained my Wife's condition(mental & physical issues). They then asked me if I knew of a reason that anybody would contact them. When I explained that my youngest Son had been bullied at School & the Mum of the bully had been requested to see the Head Teacher. The DWP Officer said from this & info that she had the case was dropped.
This morning she has received another letter asking her to attend an interview. On speaking to the dwp again. It appears somebody has rang in saying my Wife is working. Firstly she has not worked for over 10 years(claiming IB, now EAS/SG & DLA) & secondly she is currently recovering from a total Hysterectomy & due to complications including an infection has been in Bed for the past 5 weeks!!. The lady at the dwp said she would pass the info to the compliance officer, but said due to the facts I given no further action would probably be  taken. They have though pencilled in a home visit for July after my Wife has seen her Consultant. This was due to the fact that the compliance officer is only in the office once a week. We await his reply. As you can imagine she is very upset & in conjunction with her mental health & menopause(brought on by the hysterectomy) is in a right state.


----------



## Steve Morgans (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi my name is Steve

I had a interview today with the Compliance interview ,thinking it be o.k, but they told me i had been reported for making money from my YouTube channel which i do not have set for receiving monetized on any of my 700+ videos.

I have had many issues from people on YouTube either Stalking me or even causing me negative issues, it seems like someone is out to ruin my life.

I sat in the interview giving 3 months bank statements, a copy of my old Passport, Copies of Utility Bills, as prove who i was, Details of other income, IE, Child Tax & Child Benefits,ect.

The interviewer said if you're making money on YouTube you still need to declare it, i told them that i don't make money on youtube as it can take a year and a million hits to even make £5-£10, which i don't get, im lucky to have 500+ hits on my videos,and ifi they gave me access to a computer i would prove it.

So if you have youtube account as long you not making money on youre videos i think you will be ok. But check first.

My investigation is still being reviewed at this time, i will be seeking legal help if i can as when i asked who was the person who told them these lies the interviewer wont not tell me who posted in the information.

I will seek legal advice as i think this person is slandering my name and giving false information about me.

If anyone can give me any advise on how i can find out the person who posted these lies about me please let me know.


I hope this also helps other people who runs youTube accounts.

Steve


----------



## Rich15 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've got a visit from a Complence Officer on Wednesday. Received a letter and asked what it was about, was told it was about by disability. I suffer with Left Hemiplegic Cerebral Palsy.

It seems someone has made 5 complaints about me anonymously. Interestingly I think I know who it is, an ex girlfriend who has been harassing me for the last year, so much so that she had received solicitors letters and two official police harassment warnings and also a warning not to contact some my friends.

I am also currently attending a pain clinic and physio for my problems and seeing a consultant, so I've got a lot of paperwork and evidence to show the DWP.

It's still worrying though that someone would do this, so hopefully things will go ok.


----------



## andysays (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Steve Morgans and Rich15 

Sorry to hear you're both going through this. It does seem that many of these Customer Compliance interviews are as a result of malicious "tip-offs" - many of those on this thread (including mine) are in this catagory.

Personally, I wouldn't spend too much time or energy trying to work out/find out who is doing it. If you already have a good idea though, it might be worth mentioning that such and such a person has a history of doing this.

Good luck to you both with sorting it out/getting through it.


----------



## Rich15 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. In my case I have a box file full of threatening letters, emails and transcripts of phone conversations from my ex girlfriend. Also my ESA adviser knows all this from my meetings with her at the Job Centre, so hopefully this will add weight to it all being malicious.

I'm intending to show it all to the officer when he comes next Wednesday.


----------



## westcoast1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah the majority of the tip offs come from family and friends after a falling out. People never fail to surprise me with their backstabbing cuntery.


----------



## andysays (Aug 9, 2015)

Rich15 said:


> Thanks for the advice. In my case I have a box file full of threatening letters, emails and transcripts of phone conversations from my ex girlfriend. Also my ESA adviser knows all this from my meetings with her at the Job Centre, so hopefully this will add weight to it all being malicious.
> 
> I'm intending to show it all to the officer when he comes next Wednesday.



I would guess that you'll still have to disprove the allegations, but it sounds like you've got all the evidence you need to do that


----------



## toggle (Aug 9, 2015)

Rich15 said:


> Thanks for the advice. In my case I have a box file full of threatening letters, emails and transcripts of phone conversations from my ex girlfriend. Also my ESA adviser knows all this from my meetings with her at the Job Centre, so hopefully this will add weight to it all being malicious.
> 
> I'm intending to show it all to the officer when he comes next Wednesday.



Let them tell you what the allegations are first. before you start to prove anything to them beyond the basic ID and financial paperwork they will have requested you have available. let them lead the discussion in terms of giving answers to direct questions. confirm what they are asking for if questions are vague, and don't give rambling answers. even though your claims are entirely legitimate, don't talk yourself into a problem by giving them more information than they are directly asking for. because it's easy to explain something in a couple of slightly different ways that someone being an officious jobsworth could interpret as contradictory.  let them tell you exactly what you are accused of doing wrong. false claim, savings, working, living with someone etc. before you start trying to defend against what you think it might be. 



that they have let it get to 5 complaints before taking any action is however a good sign that these aren't being taken particularly seriously. they are supposed to investigate all allegations individually, even if there is a record of a string of false allegations (i think there's mention of similar crap from an ex partner up-thread). So be aware that you may have to go through this again and again before your ex gets bored with being an arsehole. Asking the adviser to confirm there is a note in your file that they have seen the evidence of this situation may help to ensure that any further investigation is nothing more than a box ticking exercise, but won't guarantee that any particular individual investigating you won't decide to be thorough. 

if you'e worried at all, then see if there is someone who can be with you for the interview. but from what you've said it really does sound a lot like your ex stirring shit and that you have all your bases covered.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2015)

We have a mate with learning difficulties, amongst other problems. As he is addicted to railways he was advised to contact us for some volunteering (not work experience) and whilst he visits at sporadic intervals he is always welcome. His visits help him more than us, but there you go! Anyway, he came in to say that he had had one of these letters ... we rang the local "investigations team" and the matter was dropped pdq. The "complainant" is a right curtain-twitcher and well-known as a trouble-maker, but "they are supposed to investigate" each and every complaint/attempt at grassing. Luckily for our mate, the local team is sympathetic and his file is noted. We had another call from the team just recently to say that the "curtain-twitcher" was "reporting our mate again" the reply was - as far as we are concerned, nothing has changed, our mate still visits ... so no action. What a colossal waste of everyone's time. It is a pity that "malicious complaints" to DWP/dole etc can't be treated in a similar way to "wasting police time" ...


----------



## toggle (Aug 9, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> We have a mate with learning difficulties, amongst other problems. As he is addicted to railways he was advised to contact us for some volunteering (not work experience) and whilst he visits at sporadic intervals he is always welcome. His visits help him more than us, but there you go! Anyway, he came in to say that he had had one of these letters ... we rang the local "investigations team" and the matter was dropped pdq. The "complainant" is a right curtain-twitcher and well-known as a trouble-maker, but "they are supposed to investigate" each and every complaint/attempt at grassing. Luckily for our mate, the local team is sympathetic and his file is noted. We had another call from the team just recently to say that the "curtain-twitcher" was "reporting our mate again" the reply was - as far as we are concerned, nothing has changed, our mate still visits ... so no action. What a colossal waste of everyone's time. It is a pity that "malicious complaints" to DWP/dole etc can't be treated in a similar way to "wasting police time" ...




so the investigator is fulfilling the requirements by doing no more than calling the supposed 'employer' to confirm nothing has changed? good. and it really does sound like they are thoroughly fucked off with the complainant. nice to know that there are people in that job who are that aware that most of what they do is a waste of everybody's time

and yes, wasting investigative time, or making false statements, or harassment. but with the climate of claimant blaming, no one is going to want to break that by suggesting it's wrong to harass claimants.


----------



## Rich15 (Aug 12, 2015)

Following on from my earlier post, I've had my interview with the compliance officer. Seems the allegations were made anonymously, that's a surprise, not!

The officer told me what the allegations were and I answered them. One was that I was working for a social housing organisation,  which is true but as a tenant representative, and that its voluntary and that the local DWP office knew this.  He was surprised at this, but it seems that different departments do not work together. Another was that I was co-habiting, it seems that's the classic allegation, totally unfounded as Iive on my own, but have a girlfriend who lives some distance away.

I also told him about the harassment issues I've been having over the last year and he made a note of that.

Anyway hopefully it's all sorted and ok now. However he did add that once allegations have been made, more may come...


----------



## XxNazJxX (Sep 25, 2015)

Is this thread still open?? I've had a letter today stating that I have to appear at a local service compliance office interview im just wondering what this is for I'm
In receipt of ESA (joint) my customer is also my carer and I'm on high rate disability on both... I had a child 6 months ago and I'm also in reciept of child benefit and child tax... However I never realised that I had to declare to dwp that I had a child... Could this be why I recieved this letter? And what will happen...

Many Thanks x


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2015)

XxNazJxX said:


> Is this thread still open?? I've had a letter today stating that I have to appear at a local service compliance office interview im just wondering what this is for I'm
> In receipt of ESA (joint) my customer is also my carer and I'm on high rate disability on both... I had a child 6 months ago and I'm also in reciept of child benefit and child tax... However I never realised that I had to declare to dwp that I had a child... Could this be why I recieved this letter? And what will happen...
> 
> Many Thanks x



Yes, the thread is still open. I didn't think when I started it that so many people would find it useful.

Going from the overall experience of everyone who's contributed, there might be a specific and more-or-less sensible reason why they've called you in, or it could be simply a random check or the result of malicious allegations. It's very unlikely they will tell you why before you attend, but you might be able to make a guess based on what they've asked you to bring to the interview.

I would guess that you should have told the DWP that you'd had a child, though it seems so obvious that they'd pick upon it immediately, especially if you're claiming child benefit and child tax. Maybe someone else will know more about the specifics of this.

Some other things worth remembering - you're entitled to take someone else with you to the interview, both as moral support and to act as a witness/note taker if you want. Depending on why you're claiming ESA, you might be able to arrange for them to come to you, or to provide necessary support at the interview, if you think that's necessary.

It seems that most people who have had these interviews have managed to sort things out without too much trouble, but if it does turn out to be more serious/complicated, there are various people posting on this site who will be able (and happy) to give you further advice.

And welcome to Urban75


----------



## Nao (Oct 30, 2015)

I attended a compliance interview today on behalf of my 87 yr old mother, as I am her official Appointee for D W P. She has suffered from dementia for several years and went into a care home about 18 months ago. This is when I became appointee. When her mail was forwarded to me, it came to light that she had a small works pension ( just under £95 per month) which she has never disclosed, and which I was never aware of , as it was paid into an account which I didn't know existed.  My mother gets pension credit which would be affected by this extra income. After advice from CAB, I immediately wrote to DWP by recorded delivery to advise them. That was in November 2014 and the only response I got was a letter in Jan 2015 confirming the amount of her pension credit , which was unchanged, and stating that she was in an Assessed Income period. I then got the compliance interview letter 10 days ago.
The interviewer stated they had been made aware of a private pension - I said yes that's right I wrote to you about it last year. He was totally unaware of this and could find no notes on system ! I gave him a copy of the letter along with my mums pension info. This is now being sent to Pensions Office for them to decide if any action is necessary. In the meantime I have been asked to get my mum to sign a form giving them authority to contact her pension provider for more details should it be required. The interviewer asked if she could sign her name. I am not at all happy about asking my Mum to sign something which she no longer has the capacity to understand. 
I am sorry this is so long but would really appreciate any advice/ comments.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 30, 2015)

andysays said:


> Thanks for that. I do have more than £16K, so it looks like I have about six months to make other arrangements...



Do they need to know about your savings?

Could they go elsewhere?


----------



## Celyn (Oct 30, 2015)

Nao said:


> ...In the meantime I have been asked to get my mum to sign a form giving them authority to contact her pension provider for more details should it be required. The interviewer asked if she could sign her name. I am not at all happy about asking my Mum to sign something which she no longer has the capacity to understand.
> I am sorry this is so long but would really appreciate any advice/ comments.



Nao, I'm really only replying with no reply, I'm afraid. It seems to me that you have certainly done everything all ever so correctly so far, and it's a bit cheeky of the DWP to say they "have been made aware" in a way that implies it was not you who told them.  

I do see that it is a bit nonsensical and unethical of them to want a signature from your mother who now has not the capacity to make a meaningful agreement or instruction. I suppose this is to do with the "appointee" thing being different from "Power of Attorney".

However, I am aware that bad advice is worse than no advice and, as I am not qualified to offer proper good legal advice, my main reason for replying is to say hello and welcome, and that you must not worry if you don't get many responses very quickly, because it's Friday evening and people might be busy doing Friday things or early Hallowe'en things. Do not feel ignored, is what I mean.   It's a horror dealing with a parent with dementia and it's a horror dealing with the DWP, so you have all my sympathy and I wish I could help.


----------



## Nao (Oct 30, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Nao, I'm really only replying with no reply, I'm afraid. It seems to me that you have certainly done everything all ever so correctly so far, and it's a bit cheeky of the DWP to say they "have been made aware" in a way that implies it was not you who told them.
> 
> I do see that it is a bit nonsensical and unethical of them to want a signature from your mother who now has not the capacity to make a meaningful agreement or instruction. I suppose this is to do with the "appointee" thing being different from "Power of Attorney".
> 
> However, I am aware that bad advice is worse than no advice and, as I am not qualified to offer proper good legal advice, my main reason for replying is to say hello and welcome, and that you must not worry if you don't get many responses very quickly, because it's Friday evening and people might be busy doing Friday things or early Hallowe'en things. Do not feel ignored, is what I mean.   It's a horror dealing with a parent with dementia and it's a horror dealing with the DWP, so you have all my sympathy and I wish I could help.



Hi  Celyn, Thanks so much for your lovely reply - it was very kind of you to welcome me and you have indeed helped just by doing that ! As you say, I think I have done everything I could have done so it is really just a waiting game now . I really appreciate that forum members give freely of their time and knowledge so will certainly be patient in awaiting any further replies.


----------



## scooter (Oct 30, 2015)

She can't sign because she lacks capacity. You can't get a Power of Attorney because that is something that she gives to you. She is the Donor and you are the Attorney but she can't give it if she lacks capacity.

If it becomes a problem with the DWP then you could write to the pension provider and ask whether your appointee status will be sufficient to grant permission to the DWP. If they won't accept that then you would have to apply to the Court of Protection to become her deputy. See:

Court of Protection - GOV.UK

and the Code of Practice here:

Mental Capacity Act: making decisions - GOV.UK


----------



## Nao (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for links scooter. Yes you're right about Power of Attorney and I don't think my mother would have given it when she did have capacity. She's a very stubborn, strong independent woman - widowed at age of 37 with 9 children ! She held on to every last bit of independence ( rightly so), refused to acknowledge she had a problem and only agreed to go into a care home when her safety became at risk.
I said in my original post that she never disclosed the pension to dwp, but actually I have no way of knowing whether it was ever disclosed or not. I lived abroad at the time she would have retired and understand that she had help from social workers to apply for benefits. She has never owned a home and her savings are well below the minimum allowed. She was very private about her money , hence the reason I have only recently become aware of the situation.


----------



## Dainty23 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi I'm new here please be gentle . My husband suffers from PTSD and depression and our HB was suspended in July and I had no idea why. The HB office letter said they needed my tax credits letter and my wage slips from last 2 months and at that point my husband told me that he had been hiding and shredding letters as he hadn't told the Benefits agency that he had been working in 2013 and also hadn't taken my wage slips in with an increase in pay. He knew I would be in trouble so came clean about the letters and I went into the HB office on the same day I received the suspension of HB letter,  and told them and wrote a statement about my husband  hiding/burning letters and Knew they would have overpaid me and any overpayment would be paid back if they let me know how much it was. I gave them my payslips and what he had earned and also the start and end  dates of his employment, and didn't hear anything for 2 weeks. I then had a letter through about the overpayment and called them and arranged to pay it back. I've now got an interview under caution on Tuesday morning, a family member has paid for a solicitor to come with me. She's been really good and said that its positive that I told them I had been overpaid and am already paying it back, my husband has since told me that he hasn't been paying my rent and I've now had to set up a plan to pay that too! I've got a letter from my husbands counsellor advising that he suffers with depression and PTSD but I'm really worried about what's  going to happen and my job! I'm so scared as I was unaware that he hadn't given in the  information I asked him too.


----------



## Aruna (Nov 3, 2015)

Nao said:


> I attended a compliance interview today on behalf of my 87 yr old mother, as I am her official Appointee for D W P. She has suffered from dementia for several years and went into a care home about 18 months ago. This is when I became appointee. When her mail was forwarded to me, it came to light that she had a small works pension ( just under £95 per month) which she has never disclosed, and which I was never aware of , as it was paid into an account which I didn't know existed.  My mother gets pension credit which would be affected by this extra income. After advice from CAB, I immediately wrote to DWP by recorded delivery to advise them. That was in November 2014 and the only response I got was a letter in Jan 2015 confirming the amount of her pension credit , which was unchanged, and stating that she was in an Assessed Income period. I then got the compliance interview letter 10 days ago.
> The interviewer stated they had been made aware of a private pension - I said yes that's right I wrote to you about it last year. He was totally unaware of this and could find no notes on system ! I gave him a copy of the letter along with my mums pension info. This is now being sent to Pensions Office for them to decide if any action is necessary. In the meantime I have been asked to get my mum to sign a form giving them authority to contact her pension provider for more details should it be required. The interviewer asked if she could sign her name. I am not at all happy about asking my Mum to sign something which she no longer has the capacity to understand.
> I am sorry this is so long but would really appreciate any advice/ comments.



This is no surprise  to me you know. From experience   Posted letters to dwp seems to NEVER get there. So now  if i need to send them anything i take it to my local jobcentre and write a statement along with it for scanning and they will email it, and give you acknowledgement. 

I now work part time and still get income  support, (don't  have to deal with my overbearing  personal adviser at the j/c anymore oh she was a total biatch).

So when working  part time while on IS that means she can't keep calling  me to her numerous annoying  lone parent WFIs innit or put me on work programmes or force silly  courses down  my throat like they do there. HAPPY DAYS lol

Its the Belfast  people who will write asking for payslips and they will send you an adressed envelope to put the payslips in. Twice i posted payslip and "they did not receive  them"  

Now i just take the  payslips to the jobcentre  and ignore the  adressed envelopes


----------



## Cerkir (Nov 5, 2015)

I've just received a DWP compliance letter. I'm a mature student doing a post grad course. I have received DLA for many years and now get ESA too which I've just started claiming after finishing my degree. When I spoke to the DWP about ESA and post grad studies I was told I could claim as I get DLA and don't get a maintenance grant or my course fees paid. I'm entitled to DSA, but that is not paid in cash to me, it's paid to companies I use and they are all specified in my DSA award. 

I have no savings at all. I have one bank account which is only used for my children's maintenance to be paid into, and a current account. 

I get on well with my neighbours. None would know I'm claiming benefits tbh. We don't discuss money situations. I have not lived with another adult for over 11 years. There are only myself and my 3 children who live in my home.

I phoned the number as I have a doctors appointment on the same morning and needed to know how long the interview would take. I was told 30 minutes. I asked what it was about and was told that it's to do with claiming money I may not be entitled to. I've not had paid work for years. Like I said I've got no savings and I'm not living with anyone. 

I'm scared to death about what they are wanting to talk to me about. I know I've done nothing wrong but everything I've read seems to imply you are treated like a criminal.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 5, 2015)

The letter is standard & it looks like they have just picked your name out of the hat. Take what they ask for & tell the truth if nothing you are doing is wrong. The letter is designed to catch out anyone claiming something they are not entitled to & make them think they are onto them. Good luck with it & don't worry about it at this stage.


----------



## Naughty Girl (Nov 27, 2015)

I had a Compliance Interview today.  Apparently I have old bank accounts - some of which I had forgotten about - which I may not have mentioned when I previously claimed Income Support (now ESA).  I haven't used these accounts for years, and there hasn't been any money in them.  Have I committed some kind of offence by not mentioning them?  If yes, what punishment could I face?

Also, the Compliance Officer asked me to send in statements from these accounts.  In the first instance I am having difficulty accessing the information, because they haven't been used for so long.  But I am also now wondering if this is a good idea, since they may try to use this information against me.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## andysays (Nov 27, 2015)

Naughty Girl said:


> I had a Compliance Interview today.  Apparently I have old bank accounts - some of which I had forgotten about - which I may not have mentioned when I previously claimed Income Support (now ESA).  I haven't used these accounts for years, and there hasn't been any money in them.  Have I committed some kind of offence by not mentioning them?  If yes, what punishment could I face?
> 
> Also, the Compliance Officer asked me to send in statements from these accounts.  In the first instance I am having difficulty accessing the information, because they haven't been used for so long.  But I am also now wondering if this is a good idea, since they may try to use this information against me.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



You have to tell them about any savings etc you have, which usually means providing statements for any bank account you have, but if you have old accounts with nothing or very little in them I wouldn't have thought it would be a problem to say "I didn't tell you about this account because it didn't have any money in it".

I guess they might ask you to demonstrate not only that there's no money in them now, but also that there hasn't been all the time you've been claiming benefits. Presumably it would be possible to get the bank to issue duplicate statements or similar to prove this.


----------



## SHELL37 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi ive had letter today from dwp asking me to go in for an interview in feb .... im worried out of my mind and cant see ive done anything wrong ive no saving dont work and dissabled ....so i got on the phone the lady told me it was to go over my claim how ever im not so sure about this as my partern has an ex wife who  has done this to him before although he is bringing up there children and they live with us she  wants them living with her but the court has said no ...me and partern have to be very careful in what we say around the children ie if we plan on going anywhere we also want to move house so as i can be around my childern she has already tried her best to stop us moving but we couldnt work out how she knew any of this it turned out the children where telling her everything so im just wondering as we still want to move and are looking if she has reported something to the dwp as she did my partern .....this woman will not stop at anything to make our lifes hell . im wondering can they or would they call me in if this has happened .


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2016)

SHELL37 said:


> Hi ive had letter today from dwp asking me to go in for an interview in feb .... im worried out of my mind and cant see ive done anything wrong ive no saving dont work and dissabled ....so i got on the phone the lady told me it was to go over my claim how ever im not so sure about this as my partern has an ex wife who  has done this to him before although he is bringing up there children and they live with us she  wants them living with her but the court has said no ...me and partern have to be very careful in what we say around the children ie if we plan on going anywhere we also want to move house so as i can be around my childern she has already tried her best to stop us moving but we couldnt work out how she knew any of this it turned out the children where telling her everything so im just wondering as we still want to move and are looking if she has reported something to the dwp as she did my partern .....this woman will not stop at anything to make our lifes hell . im wondering can they or would they call me in if this has happened .



most complaints are anonymous, however, most involve harassment of some kind rather than any evidence based complaint, many of those involve ex partners.

don't volunteer too much info. make them ask direct questions that you can respond to. if they do a fishing expedition, it's easy to talk yourself into trouble with ambiguous answers. make them tell you what the complaint is, don[t guess yourself and try to respond to your assumptions. 

however, 

you will have been asked to take documents with you. do so, but if you have documents that you can take that explain that there is a contested custody issue and a history of unfounded allegations as harassment, then take those as well. and ask for a note to be added to your file that your family have been victims of this behavior. it won't stop them having to investigate every bullshit allegation, but it will make those complaints go away faster.


----------



## Aruna (Mar 16, 2016)

So the DWP has written to me again,  just a little over a year after my first ever compliance interview, has anyone ever been called to a another interview again?

It seems they've changed the wording on the letters. The one i received said "we are reviewing your benefit claim, please come and update us" they want to see bank statements AGAIN  and if i don't go they will suspend my benefits. 

The template code at the back of the letter says FES 2.

I really can't stand these compliance interviews anymore.


----------



## toggle (Mar 16, 2016)

Aruna said:


> So the DWP has written to me again,  just a little over a year after my first ever compliance interview, has anyone ever been called to a another interview again?
> 
> It seems they've changed the wording on the letters. The one i received said "we are reviewing your benefit claim, please come and update us" they want to see bank statements AGAIN  and if i don't go they will suspend my benefits.
> 
> ...



either you're really unlucky, or have a really good think about who is out to get you. ex partner or neighbour is most likely.


----------



## Aruna (Mar 16, 2016)

toggle said:


> either you're really unlucky, or have a really good think about who is out to get you. ex partner or neighbour is most likely.



Im exhausted after stressing about it for a number of days. 

I had a row with my  completely unreasonable ex about the children first week of march. And received this dwp letter end of last week. Is this about how long it takes for them to get in touch after someone reported me?


----------



## toggle (Mar 16, 2016)

Aruna said:


> Im exhausted after stressing about it for a number of days.
> 
> I had a row with my  completely unreasonable ex about the children first week of march. And received this dwp letter end of last week. Is this about how long it takes for them to get in touch after someone reported me?



could well be.

same shit as i've said to everyone else. make them tell you what their complaint is. don't give them info unless in response to a direct question. if they give open ended equstions, ask for clarification. 

only thing to tell them is that you are being treated like shit by the ex and believe that he is reporting you as harassment. and that you require a note on your file of that info.


----------



## trv (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi, I have just received a compliance interview and am concerned about undeclared savings from benefits.

Im a single bloke, parent to a teenager and full time carer to my adult son.

We are in receipt for over ten years of the following. ESA and high rate DLA (adult son, Im his appointee as he lacks mental capacity), Income support and carers allowance (me) and child tax credit and child benefit for my teenage son. We also claim housing and council tax benefit.

All benefits are paid to me in my name, approved by dwp, local authority etc as my son lacks capacity and for this reason would never be capable of making financial or otherwise decisions, he has a mental capacity of approx 9 yrs and is 28.

Now, we have no debts and the legitimate benefits we claim are significantly more than we need to live on. We also live frugally and dont spend money for the sake of it so i have been able over ten years to save what now stands at 5k in a savings account but at one stage was closer to 10k until we decided to spend some last year on treats for my kids.

Several years ago, I tried to open bank accounts in my sons name but none of the banks were having it, as I didnt have lasting power of attorney. I couldnt get lasting power of attorney anyway as I was told that in order for the LPA to be granted my son would have to be able to mentally understand the process so that idea went out of the window. I was advised that as he had no assets or property, had lived with me since a child and his only income was benefits all i needed was to be his DWP appointee (which I already was since he turned 16) and that it was acceptable to continue to receive his money into my account and spend in his best interests.

I was also advised that as he was now non dependant it was acceptable to have 6k each in savings before it affected either his or my benefits. So, I continued to save, reaching 8.5k in a savings account in my name and a few k in my current account at any one time. 

I took the view that unless our combined savings in this one account exceeded 12k I had nothing to worry about as it was all savings from benefits anyway and I have no other income. 

My mistake was that I didnt declare it as I thought it was acceptable. naive for sure but not a deliberate attempt to defraud.

If my intentions were to defraud I would have just hid the cash in a sock at home instead of drawing it out of the post office weekly and paying what we didnt spend into the bank.

The savings account now runs at 5k and no more than 1 or 2k in the current account at any time anyway.

I am extremely worried about all this as im not a dishonest person in any way and the paper trail will clearly show withdrawals from post office coincide with payments into bank account and then transfers to savings account over several years.

It's amazing how they can make you feel worthless and ashamed for doing the right thing and not going out and spending like crazy buying the latest and greatest iphone or trainers to blow money.

My intention always was to have a lump sum in the bank for my son so that when my youngest hits 16, my disabled son will reach 30 and will go into supported living and i wanted to be able to provide all the furniture and fittings etc that he needed to ensure he settles in to his new life and I can then go back to work as it kills me being unable to after 21 years in a well paid job and then suddenly having to give up work 13yrs ago to become their full time carer after they were taken from their mother when we divorced for neglect and abuse.

Now Im at my wits end for doing what I considered to be the right thing for his future.

If they will accept that it is all savings from benefits that belongs to both of us but is all in my name as he lacks capacity or not remains to be seen.

I have never felt so guilty or ashamed by the propoganda against disability that this government have cultivated, I even question whether I am infact a scrounger regularly.

Don't know which way to turn really and just feel like throwing the towel in and putting him into residential care immediately so I dont have to deal with this grief any longer.


----------



## andysays (Apr 3, 2016)

trv said:


> Hi, I have just received a compliance interview and am concerned about undeclared savings from benefits...



Hi trv. Welcome to Urban and welcome to the thread.

First, you have my sympathy for feeling guilty as a result of propaganda about "scroungers", but hopefully this site can be something of an antidote to that.

Pretty much everyone who has posted on this thread has found that their worries about what might happen at their compliance interview have been unfounded or unnecessary, and it's been possible for them to sort things out without having their benefits stopped or being accused of fraud, but it's understandable that you're worried.

The general advice is not to assume it's about any particular thing, but to wait until you get to the interview and answer their specific questions. It also appears, unfortunately, that lots of these compliance interviews are the result of malicious reports and are based on wrong information anyway.

As you say, the limit on individual savings before it affects your benefit is £6k, so for you and your adult son that makes a total of £12K. As long as you're not over this limit it shouldn't be an issue at all, and even if you were, you wouldn't lose all your benefit immediately, there's some sort of sliding scale until you get up to £16K as an individual.

I don't know about the detail of your situation, but I'm sure there will be others here who can offer more help and advice.


----------



## trv (Apr 3, 2016)

s


andysays said:


> Hi trv. Welcome to Urban and welcome to the thread.
> 
> First, you have my sympathy for feeling guilty as a result of propaganda about "scroungers", but hopefully this site can be something of an antidote to that.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the welcome and kind words.

I'm a proud man, proud of my achievements in life, my greatest being the last 13 yrs as primary carer and parent to my children. My life has been on hold during this time, devoting every waking hour to the needs of my kids.

I'm not a frivolous person, I worked very hard for 21 years before my circumstances changed and had to give up work over night or face my children being taken into the care system. I don't believe in spending for spending sake just because I have it to hand and took the decision that what I considered to be substantial benefits income would not be wasted and I would take steps to provide for Ash when I was no longer able to support his needs 24 hours a day.

I just wanted to be sure that if anything happened to me he would be comfortable and provided  for when he entered the residential  care system. Our savings at their highest were around 10.5k, never above the 12k that I was told was allowable. They currently only stand at around 6 anyway as we are now able to get out more together and enjoy life as my teenage son no longer needs the level of support he needed growing up and is slowly finding his own way and needing me less. It was always too difficult to do a lot as he has aspergers and has his own problems so managing the 2 of them in public was always an ordeal.

I will always feel guilty about the level of benefits we receive as I grew up with strong values that you worked hard for your lifestyle and never got something  for nothing in life.

When my circumstances changed I suddenly had more legitimate money than I could possibly need but my values would never allow me to squander it. Other than school runs and weekly shopping I barely had the time or energy to leave the house for treats anyway. As an example, the last opportunity I got for a night out and some me time was Oct 31st 2014 for a Halloween party.

My life is pretty much devoted to my boys and their wellbeing and ensuring they are provided for but I will not spoil them for the sake of it so I simply saved it for that rainy day without realising the bother I could be causing further down the line.

Wasn't for the want of trying to get some of the money into his name but I simply could not get any bank to allow him an account in his name. He is critically vulnerable and requires 24 hours support and supervision, like a toddler would so no bank would touch him without the LPA that I couldn't get anyway due to his limited capacity so it all had to stay in my name.

I didn't see spreading around several accounts as viable as that would most certainly look like I was trying to hide something.

Will have to see what happens on April 14th I guess.


----------



## andysays (Apr 3, 2016)

trv said:


> s
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome and kind words.
> ...



Sounds to me like you have every reason to be proud and absolutely no reason to feel guilty, and your boys are lucky to have a dad like you.

Good luck on the 14th and whatever happens there are plenty of people on this site who can give you support and advice based on their own experience should you need it, so make sure you come back and let us know how you get on


----------



## trv (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks, I will, I intend to stick around.


----------



## Paul Jackson (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!  Wondering if anyone could give me a little advice on this.  I had an interview with a dwp compliance officer at the jobcentre.  To cut a long story short apparantly was concerning owning another priperty whilst living somewhere else whikst claiming jsa.  However before the interview i found work and told the clerk in tge compliance office and she told me tgat she woukd cancel the appointment but they woukd phone me if they still wanted to go further. I dint receive a phone call and after 5 months contacted the jobcentre plus via phone  about this and they told me that all tgey had on their computer was tgat  the investigation had been closed down because i stopped claiming jsa.  Am still working but am wondering will they open  up tge investigation again if i want to claim jsa again ib the future? Advice from anyone who actually knows or has had experience in this woukd be much appreciated.


----------



## trv (Apr 14, 2016)

Had the compliance interview today. Allegation of me working and claiming. 

Most horrible experience of my life I'd say. Started off being humble and honest and then when they indicated they didn't believe me I completely lost my shit with the 2 guys and almost ended up with police intervention until I calmed down.

I demanded that they access all my online bank accounts etc there and then, refused to leave until i had vindicated myself basically.

They didnt access any of my details, I insisted that they note on the investigation statement that I would like them to use RIPA to analyse my emails, phone, the whole lot.

I also said, why the fuck would i be working when I dont have any money worries or debt, infact im sick of the DWP throwing money at my family that we dont really need when what I really need is support.

At that stage the guy said after 20 years doing this job I have a fairly good idea when someone is pulling a fast one and judging by your reactions I believe you and will be reporting back as malicious and no further action.

I thanked him, shook his hand and left.

Whilst they wouldnt confirm who made the allegation, I know who it is without doubt, they say revenge is sweet......


----------



## Celyn (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow. That was worrying to read but it's SO good that it ended well. It's rotten that you had to go through all that, though.


----------



## Tony Dartford (Sep 4, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> They may seek to interview you under caution (under police & criminal evidence act) - I am fairly sure they can't detain you or anything like that, but can probably cut your benefits off until such time as you do talk to them about whatever the allegation is.


----------



## Tony Dartford (Sep 4, 2016)

no, if it was an IUC, it would have stated that in your appointment letter.


----------



## Tony Dartford (Sep 4, 2016)

XxNazJxX said:


> Is this thread still open?? I've had a letter today stating that I have to appear at a local service compliance office interview im just wondering what this is for I'm
> In receipt of ESA (joint) my customer is also my carer and I'm on high rate disability on both... I had a child 6 months ago and I'm also in reciept of child benefit and child tax... However I never realised that I had to declare to dwp that I had a child... Could this be why I recieved this letter? And what will happen...
> 
> Many Thanks x


Yes, we've just received one (an appointment) ourselves for next week. Im carer and LPA for my brother who is receiving ESA and PIP. It's best to consider every possible worst case scenario as, for sure, they will spring it on you without warning, if they have anything to go on. There seems to be consensus amongst various posts on here that these compliance appointments are 'random benign checks' and don't always indicate foul play, so to speak. If so, then fine. I go with the fore-warned is fore-armed approach myself and shall be fine-tooth combing EVERY possible avenue and cause for this, however ridiculous and BEFORE the appointment. 

If its the last thing i ever do, i shall attempt to have a ready answer for anything they produce from the can of worms! I shall be damned if i am caught with my pants down!

You mention you have a child that you did not declare to the DWP? Well, you are on the right track! anything like that could have generated the compliance meeting, yes. Co-habiting with an undeclared partner seems to be a 'biggy' at the moment too, working and claiming is popular with the 'whistle-blowers' of course, but has been around for a while.
Again, try and think of everything, and i mean EVERYTHING! have you told anyone you are on benefits for example and who might they have gone off and spoken to? does anyone you know have a grudge against you or an axe-to-grind? etc etc. Someone may well have phoned in with a malicious allegation against you. Just trying to get you a'thinking! hope this helps.


----------



## Tony Dartford (Sep 5, 2016)

Nao said:


> I attended a compliance interview today on behalf of my 87 yr old mother, as I am her official Appointee for D W P. She has suffered from dementia for several years and went into a care home about 18 months ago. This is when I became appointee. When her mail was forwarded to me, it came to light that she had a small works pension ( just under £95 per month) which she has never disclosed, and which I was never aware of , as it was paid into an account which I didn't know existed.  My mother gets pension credit which would be affected by this extra income. After advice from CAB, I immediately wrote to DWP by recorded delivery to advise them. That was in November 2014 and the only response I got was a letter in Jan 2015 confirming the amount of her pension credit , which was unchanged, and stating that she was in an Assessed Income period. I then got the compliance interview letter 10 days ago.
> The interviewer stated they had been made aware of a private pension - I said yes that's right I wrote to you about it last year. He was totally unaware of this and could find no notes on system ! I gave him a copy of the letter along with my mums pension info. This is now being sent to Pensions Office for them to decide if any action is necessary. In the meantime I have been asked to get my mum to sign a form giving them authority to contact her pension provider for more details should it be required. The interviewer asked if she could sign her name. I am not at all happy about asking my Mum to sign something which she no longer has the capacity to understand.
> I am sorry this is so long but would really appreciate any advice/ comments.


----------



## Tony Dartford (Sep 5, 2016)

Well i'm very sceptical about giving them any help when it comes to rummaging around in people's private financial affairs to be honest. Your post is relatively old and your case by now may well be resolved, but it did look like they had already done enough 'sifting' by themselves without any extra help from either you or your Mother.
No, don't make it any easier for them, simply refuse to give them consent and make them apply for a court order if they want any further information. Why should you have to do, or be a party to, their dirty work?  You are not their agent and neither is your Mother.


----------



## symon (Oct 4, 2016)

i have been to an interview last week were i was asked is this bank account yours that i had not told the dwp about before i replied yes since interview i have realized its over the amount i should have in it as i am on benefits as i suffer with depression and panic attacks for some time the monies in account is a friends which he has been giving me cash to look after as i dont have much of a social life and many friends i done it so as to have some contact as i get lonely quite a bit i dont own a car or go drinking or bye loads of clothes mainly food is spent on the card i have for that account he has said he will attend next interview and say its his monies i believe he can show its his monies im allready in a state would like to know should i be more worried  than i all ready am many thanks


----------



## troy777 (Oct 5, 2016)

received compliance phone interview, straight away lady said i have an isa, info from tax office, i didnt declare bank details while making a claim more than £20,000.
in ISA and other accounts. i didnt hide the accounts. was saving the money for daughters univ fees for next year. 
now have to send bank details , what will happen to me worried sick.
i can`t tell lies as all accounts in same bank.


----------



## westcoast1 (Oct 26, 2016)

troy777 said:


> received compliance phone interview, straight away lady said i have an isa, info from tax office, i didnt declare bank details while making a claim more than £20,000.
> in ISA and other accounts. i didnt hide the accounts. was saving the money for daughters univ fees for next year.
> now have to send bank details , what will happen to me worried sick.
> i can`t tell lies as all accounts in same bank.


Hey mate for income related benefits anything over 16 grand means u wont be eligible for them anymore. Meaning that this will possibly result in them considering this an overpayment. Best to go to CAB to double check/appeal.


----------



## Andrew Brown (Nov 10, 2016)

I've just received a compliance letter interview. I didn't declare a small pension when I got housing benefit because my pension people told me I didn't have to declare it as I was earning nothing. I'm baffled. Is there any way the DW&P could have found out about this pension. I want to go to the interview forearmed.


----------



## Dazh1010 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi i have a reviewing your benefits and circumstances interview is this the same as a complience interview and do i need to worry about it


----------



## SilverLady (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi, I have a friend who is in a bit of a mess.  He is on ESA.  He has been contacted by Customer Compliance and they asked him about his bank accounts.  He named the accounts he uses for himself and he was asked to send in bank statements for a period.  He is getting these together, and did not at first think he had anything to worry about.  He assumed this was a routine check.   However, he did not even think to mention that he is on an interest-earning joint account which he believed he had turned into a Power of Attorney account a couple of years ago, and believed was no concern of Customer Compliance.  He has POA for this person.  It now transpires that the bank set the account up wrongly, simply leaving his name on the interest-earning joint account.  This never contained any his money, and has never been used for his personal spending, and he was always only there in a supervisory role.  Instead, after he took in his POA docs it now turns out the bank recorded him only as POA on a separate small account with a few pounds in it.  Unfortunately the joint account shows information which to an outsider looks bad in all sorts of ways.  Without going into huge amount of personl detail I know he is NOT pocketing money,  but he is worried about whether he will be believed. Some things will be hard to prove.  On paper, if this account is counted,  he is well over any limits.  He is only a few months from receiving pension credits.  He is not well in himself, and the whole thing is clearly getting him down a lot.  He is wondering whether to simply refuse to cooperate at all, to take his name off the joint account, to register it properly as a POA now, to withdraw his ESA claim and to live off savings - from the accounts he has named as his own - until he receives his pension, which are based on NI contributions.  Based on various friends' experiences he believes the pension will arrive automatically.  Could he do this, or are the authorities likely to continue to hound him?  Could they still apply for a Court order and find the interest-earning POA account, if he is no longer claiming, and his name is off it and he is properly registered as a POA on it instead?  Would he automatically get his pension?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 29, 2016)

The last three posts I would suggest a trip to citizens advice or a local law centre.


----------



## dumgoyne (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone

I am in the process of waiting for a job offer but have just received a home visit compliance letter from the DWP today, they want to visit in a couple of weeks. Nothing to hide from them but not really into some Magnus Magnusson visiting my home and being put under the 3rd degree!! If I receive the firm job offer and sign off benefits, is the home visit meeting cancelled anyway?


----------



## Yvonne hut (Dec 1, 2016)

Can anyone help got a compliance officer interview on 13th of this month worried isn't the word mentioned fraud I've never de Frances the system in my life I had savings from my divorce of 9,500 stated u can have up to £16,000 before it affects your benefit + I get £166 per month pension I'm on universal credits an on the sick at the moment due to stress anxiety depression the worry is making me worse any advice would be appreicated thank you


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2016)

The standard letter mentions fraud so if you have not done anything wrong then you should not have a problem & not have anything to worry about. Good luck with it.


----------



## dumgoyne (Dec 2, 2016)

The letter mentions nothing about fraud, more so change of circumstance? I do have a partner who comes to see me often and wondering if my neighbours may have informed DWP. If it is that wondering if I need to inform them prior to the interview?


----------



## Enoughisenough (Dec 2, 2016)

dumgoyne said:


> The letter mentions nothing about fraud, more so change of circumstance? I do have a partner who comes to see me often and wondering if my neighbours may have informed DWP. If it is that wondering if I need to inform them prior to the interview?



Hi, it doesn't have to say fraud on the letter, if it's signed by a compliance officer, then 100% it's a compliance interview.


----------



## Enoughisenough (Dec 2, 2016)

Yvonne hut said:


> Can anyone help got a compliance officer interview on 13th of this month worried isn't the word mentioned fraud I've never de Frances the system in my life I had savings from my divorce of 9,500 stated u can have up to £16,000 before it affects your benefit + I get £166 per month pension I'm on universal credits an on the sick at the moment due to stress anxiety depression the worry is making me worse any advice would be appreicated thank you



Anything over £6000 has to be declared Hun, unless your benefit is contribution based, please try not to stress about it, just try to equip yourself in advance that way they won't trip you up in the interview, because generally at the beginning of the interview their your friend and then they try to trip you up once they think your relaxed, find out if your on contribution based benefits and if you are there's nothing they can do. Chin up Hun, the worst that can happen is they will set up a payment plan for you to pay back what you owe.


----------



## Enoughisenough (Dec 2, 2016)

dumgoyne said:


> The letter mentions nothing about fraud, more so change of circumstance? I do have a partner who comes to see me often and wondering if my neighbours may have informed DWP. If it is that wondering if I need to inform them prior to the interview?


And please don't rush and spill anything to them before the interview or during, find out why they have called you in and go from there because you might end up digging yourself a hole for no reason


----------



## Daisydeedee (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, I am new here so please be kind.  We have been battling with DWP for the couple of weeks and a Compliance meeting.  we are both on ESA support and  a couple of weeks ago my  boyfriend had a call from DWP asking where he was, he was at my home helping me do a job. His hand were full and I answered the phone and she said put him on the phone.  He said he never got any letter and she said that's interesting.  He never got it because it never arrived.  The woman demanded to know where he was and with whom so he put me back on I told her my details including my address and told her the truth I am his girlfriend.  She acted as though she had no knowledge of me.  It turns out a few days later he had a compliance telephone interview but didn't get any letter and it turns out she has tried earlier while he was on the bus and didn't hear the phone.   The woman was rude and demanded he went straight home making out she was at his home he refused and said he would go to the job centre and she said no its going to be at your home.  She never went through security or nothing we had no idea who she was at any point. She demanded she visit his home the following week which he agreed to.  I then get a letter as well as him saying its now a joint interview and I am to be there.  our claims are separate and we don't live together.  we both have mental illness and this has caused us both to relapse. this woman was bullying and the thought of her interrogating me scared me and we made a formal complaint via our MP.  she didnt turn up to the meeting as I had sat there for hours with my paperwork, and when I phoned she made out I cancelled the appointment and said why would I come when you have cancelled which I didn't she said your MP is involved and she wasnt coming. The reply to MP from DWP says they cancelled it after deciding it was best.   They say I am involved as they have some information and I am an alleged partner and also on benefit  but in the email to the MP they state that I said I was his girlfriend in the call.  But boyfriends original interview was a telephone app. DWP will not say why its gone from telephone interview to joint.  All because he was helping me.  Mp sent over separate utility bills and  our driving licences showing our own addresses when he sent the formal complaint and said he was satisfied we were just friends Now we hear its being rescheduled to another job centre.  We feel shattered through all this, and all I want to to do is curl up and die.  Can anyone help please.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Daisydeedee I'm really sorry to hear what youve been going though - sounds stressful.

Reminds me of the old practices of the DSS decades ago, coming around to peoples houses and inspecting the bed, there was a sketch (tv? film? cant recall) where the woman said "I know sperm is full of protein, but you can't live on it".

Has your interview been rescheduled yet? are they still bothering you? Hope you are ok.

I don't normally read much in this forum as I know sweet FA about benefits, but I'm sorry that no other urbz have replied. This thread does seem to have lots of new members who haven't revisited. Once a thread disappears from the _recent post_ list threads can easily get forgotten. If ever you don't get a reply just post again even if you only say 'bump' to get thread up to the top of the list again.

Calling all urbz! toggle MrSki andysays DotCommunist Puddy_Tat equationgirl  anyone? have any help to offer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2017)

Daisydeedee
Wish I could offer better advice than this but I can't. It sounds like the woman is a vindictive arsehole who realised once an MP was involved she had better have her shit correct because the MP will have the social and political power to screw her right over and she was not willing to pursue that. The rescheduling to another job centre sounds like the case has been referred to some other bod- unless you know differently? In any case if it comes to an accusation of 'why did you claim to be friends when you later said xxx' I'd reply that you were friends and then it became more than friends. I would especially be talking about the lack of security checks and demands for a home visit- in my area you have to request a home visit and they don't like doing it. Keep MP informed and keep all letters and send all your letters by recorded delivery because they love to lose documents (another expense you can ill afford at tyhe post office).
I'm no expert in these matters although I do know a bit so this bit


> 'why did you claim to be friends when you later said xxx' I'd reply that you were friends and then it became more than friends.


be careful, because I suspect that would count as a change in circumstances which they would say you have not told them of, sanctions. Isn't it funny how our media likes to harp on about china's authoritarianism and the one child policy when these wankers at the DWP are practically sniffing the sheets (thanks for that image dorothy) in your bedrooms.

I hope the case being transferred from vindictive (and it sounds like out of her remit) arsehole to a different person means the MP involvement has made them decide to play it by the book and with someone who isn't so obviously a liability and a bully.
All the best and try not to let the bastards grind the both of you down


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for replying DotCommunist !


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks for replying DotCommunist !


wish I could be of more use but with how often the regs and rules seem to change its byzantium dreaming of kafka 

smokedout  and Fedayn might know more than I about how to handle the situation, I'm going on how I would play it were I in Daisy's shoes


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> wish I could be of more use but with how often the regs and rules seem to change its byzantium dreaming of kafka
> 
> smokedout  and Fedayn might know more than I about how to handle the situation, I'm going on how I would play it were I in Daisy's shoes


fair enough - I wish everyone on urb would just speak from their own knowledge /experience. I wouldn't look here for an expert.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2017)

Daisydeedee

hmm

i'm getting steadily more out of date on this (i worked in housing benefits a while back.)

since a couple gets less than two single people, this is something that DWP are fairly alert to - they are even more alert to a couple where one is working and the other isn't and is trying to claim income related benefits as if they are a single person.

I'm assuming that, if they are interested in whether you are a couple or not, that one or both of you is claiming income related ESA (if it's contributions based, then partner's circumstances aren't relevant.)

I *think* that the guidance on income support is relevant (i can't find anything specific to income related ESA) - the whole thing can be downloaded as a PDF from this page.

This seems to say that to be considered as a couple, you need to live together - where two people live in the same property, it can get more complicated arguing whether you're living as 'a single household' / 'as if you are married'.

So from my reading, I'm not quite sure what their problem is, although they might want to make sure you're not actually living together.  Providing (for example) separate tenancy agreements / utility bills for your place and his might do this.

You say they have cancelled the meeting - have they just shut up about it now, or are they still making a fuss, or what?


----------



## andysays (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Daisydeedee and welcome to Urban. Sorry it's a situation like this which has brought you here.

As others have said, that sounds like a terrible ordeal for you and your boyfriend to be put through, and you have my sympathy.

It's worth remembering/emphasising that even those of us subject to mental illness and dependant on benefits as a result (and that was me too when I started this thread) have a right to a private life, including spending the night with a partner of our choice now and again without being interrogated about it, so please don't feel like you've done anything wrong (I know it can be difficult when you're being attacked like this)

Going through this is hard for everyone, but even worse if you're subject to mental health issues, so I'd try to get whatever practical help you can. Are either you or your boyfriend in contact with mental health support services? Where I live there is a Citizens Advice worker who runs special sessions for people with mental health issues who need help with the DWP etc. MIND and whatever other organisations there are where you live may also be able to give practical advice and support.

It's also worth mentioning that when it comes to these Compliance Interviews, you can have someone with you, either a friend or a support worker, and if nothing else it's good to feel that you're not alone, that you've got someone on your side.

One of the things which the replies on this thread have shown is that these interviews are often triggered by someone (bitter ex-partner, nosey neighbour etc) reporting something to the DWP which they then investigate, but eventually find to be untrue or not actually a problem. I suppose they have to follow these reports up, but it can put people through a lot of worry while it's going on, particularly because of the insensitive way they go about it, and if you have mental health issues, that just makes it even worse.

But most people who've posted on this thread seem to have got through it in the end, so although it can be an ordeal it's one which you and your boyfriend can and will get through too.

Good luck getting the support and advice you need, and although we can't provide much or in full detail, you're welcome to all the support we can provide - that's one of the things this little online community is really good at.


----------



## Vilka (Jan 30, 2017)

First post, myself a carer and wife is disabled, today received a letter from a compliance officer at the JCP which is two weeks away. the letter a usual papers to bring for'' circumstances change might result in affecting benefits'' . however there is no change in circumstances to the best of our knowledge. My problem is  will I be allowed to speak on behalf of my wife in her presence because of her condition. and what could this interview be for. i have been asked to take with me 6 months bank statements all benefit letters, id, and tenancy agreement - being rented house.


----------



## kellymca2001 (Feb 6, 2017)

hey guys , I've had a letter similar to those above .. states , we need to check your personal information , in order to make sure you receive the correct amount of benefits, we need to check that the details of your claim are correct and up to date , my current situation is , i am on esa (support group) also just recently within the last month transferred from dla to pip , just about to go to appeal over the decision , i asked for a mandatory reconsideration but they didn't change it , anyway ,as you probably gathered i am disabled , i have a 20 year old daughter who is a ft student , so i get full housing benefit and ct benefit , i got engaged in august , but we don't live together , he has his own place i have mine , he is a chef and works constantly so i only see him twice a week at most until the wedding thats the way its going to stay , as I'm disabled i defo haven't been working on the side , my daughter who is a student photographer has however done a few shoots for experience but only ever been paid 20 quid or so every now and again , so no law breaking there , i am about up the pole with anxiety , smoked about 20 fags today , does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2017)

kellymca2001 said:


> hey guys , I've had a letter similar to those above .. states , we need to check your personal information , in order to make sure you receive the correct amount of benefits, we need to check that the details of your claim are correct and up to date , my current situation is , i am on esa (support group) also just recently within the last month transferred from dla to pip , just about to go to appeal over the decision , i asked for a mandatory reconsideration but they didn't change it , anyway ,as you probably gathered i am disabled , i have a 20 year old daughter who is a ft student , so i get full housing benefit and ct benefit , i got engaged in august , but we don't live together , he has his own place i have mine , he is a chef and works constantly so i only see him twice a week at most until the wedding thats the way its going to stay , as I'm disabled i defo haven't been working on the side , my daughter who is a student photographer has however done a few shoots for experience but only ever been paid 20 quid or so every now and again , so no law breaking there , i am about up the pole with anxiety , smoked about 20 fags today , does anyone have any ideas?


don't volounteer any information that isn't asked for. Could well be some twitchy curtain sort or someone who doesn't like you who has called the hotline to badmouth you. From what you've said it doesn't look like you have done anything wrong or mistakenly so try to chill. I know its not so easy when they are on your back but it sounds like you'll be fine. Be honest but don't share what isn't asked for directly. When I had mine it was because I'd done a weeks work and they wouldn't give me full time so I said 'keep the money' and forgot about it till 4 months later when they made me come down, didn't get a sanction cos they'd spoke to the company and knew I had not been paid but I still got the third degree.


----------



## steven66 (Feb 13, 2017)

hi i have received one of these letters  it has in the heading its from ( local service compliance fraud and error service )  is this a standard heading its asks me to attend  (we're reviewing your benefits and circumstances  to talk about changes that may affect your benefits paymentes asking for me to bring  latest statements from accounts think from reading its the standard request it also asks for details of any property or land i may own ( i wish ) im on state pension with the topup from contributions from when i worked i also receive lower rate care component (dla) i also receive HB and C.T.B. i contribute to them. Ive also received a letter about pending rise of 20p per week DLA im overjoyed about that. the dla letter states that the dla is being replaced pip is there a connection to these letters.Ive never had to go in for an interview befor ive always received a letter saying the dwp would be phoning at a certain time and date and to have the bank details available.I do have 2 bank accounts one i always keep and all benefits etc paid into that one and another that i change on a regular basic for the payments you can get for changing banks .I have never informed them when i have changed to another bank but whenever they have phoned i have given details.I recently transferd one bank account a couple of months ago.Could they ask me when i go for details of the bank accounts that i have had and request statements as i cant access the closed bank accounts and they have been online ones so no paper statements.I can do without the hassle recently had a heart scan and few months ago had 2 doctors an 3 nurses ready to give me a jump start,I dont  realy understand the PIP my last review for the dla i was awarded it indefinitely.sorry about the long post


----------



## steven66 (Feb 15, 2017)

bump


----------



## steven66 (Feb 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## clicker (Feb 19, 2017)

If i read you right, you get state pension and a top up? If the top up is pension credit , then the top up isnt based on your paid in contributions, pension credit is a means tested top up. Just been down this route with a neighbour. Do you have a private works pension? Do the dwp know about it? Also over £10000.00 effects your right to pension credit. My neighbour had the proceeds from a will go through her account (literally for a month or so while she divvied it out), this triggered a compliance meeting for her.
But it was all ok once she'd explained it.


----------



## steven66 (Feb 19, 2017)

sorry if i was vague pension details are i get basic state pension +pre 97 additional state pension less contracted out deduction +post 97 state pension graduated retirement benefit i also get pension savings credit.
I dont have a private pension it wasnt worth a lot so i took the lump sum they were informed about that about 3 years ago.could it be that in april 2016 i used cash from
0% interest cc to add to my savings to purchase a holiday caravan that would have been a max total of aprox 13000 for about 2 weeks??


----------



## steven66 (Feb 20, 2017)

my appointment is this wednesday


----------



## clicker (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe,  sounds like one scenario could be like my neighbours, a short period where your savings exceeded the dwp limit. But pensions are complicated nowadays


----------



## flustercuck (Feb 21, 2017)

"Customer Compliance" is a code word for fraud, when they don't have enough evidence to prosecute or stop your benefits. Essentially they give youi a chance to 'fess up without beign prosecuted.

I've been called up to them in the past,m when I was homeless and a friend of mine took me in. there were of the opposite gender, so they just assumed I'd left my marriage for someone else and moved straight in. Like some sort of philandering swine.

FEPS (lovely name), do a sweep for bank statements, tied in with HMRC< check credit records (ie have you got credit / loan with someone else)... that sort of thing.

the DLA to pip changeover is something completely different. I do not think there's any connection between the two.

it sounds to me like the it is the 13k in your account may have triggered a compliance thing. Quite frankly, with income based payments, they end up deducting a bit (I think it is £1 per £250 over the limit?).

To me it seems that they may turn around and say "you had in excess of the limit for two weeks, for those two weeks you are not entitled, pay us a couple of weeks back"? I've been on benefits for quite some time now...can you tell?


----------



## steven66 (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks for the replies im not sure of the exact figure as an account i had at the time was transfered to another bank about 5 months ago and i no longer have access to the one that i transfered
and it was online banking so no paper statements.I have 2 bank accounts and will be providing last 30 days transactions from both as they have asked for latest statements online banking doesnt provide a monthly statement will the last 30 days be acceptable ? if they ask me if i have a bank account at x bank and it is the one that was closed 5 months ago do i say no or do i say i have had one in the past but not any longer.Posts ive read say dont add to any answers that you give just a y or n.With hind sight maybe i would have been better just using the cc to pay for the caravan but they where not 0% for purchases and i would have had to pay interest on them. Had lots of health probs over last couple of years and just wanted somewhere to go to get away from it all inbetween hospital addmitions and appointments and docs appointments.Would it have taken this long to come up i paid deposit around 22nd march and ballance on 2nd april 2016? should i also provide the latest cc statements / the letter just asks for latest bank and savings account statements


----------



## steven66 (Feb 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## steven66 (Feb 22, 2017)

help help they say that in 2010 i received interest that they believe i must have had over 10000 they also say i had 3  accounts with lloyds at the same time and
1 with tsb I told them i never had 3 with lloyds all at the same time. i had 1 current acc and 1 savings account with lloyds aswell as one account with tsb.In 2015 i closed savings account with lloyds and transfered the current account  to tsb.They have told me i have 14 days to prove that i didnt at any time since 2010 have more than 10000 and i have to provide statements for all accounts since 2010 i lost it and left with the account numbers they gave me she was writing a statement at the time


----------



## Marmalade (Feb 23, 2017)

paula murphy said:


> Wouldn't mind if I was doing wrong but I'm not, live with my 2 sons,5 cats and a Rottweiler don't think that counts as cohabiting! Think its a neighbour shit stirring she's tried calling the housing over me 8 times so this is a bit of a coincidence. Don't go out much or speak to any of them.


----------



## Marmalade (Feb 23, 2017)

steven66 said:


> help help they say that in 2010 i received interest that they believe i must have had over 10000 they also say i had 3  accounts with lloyds at the same time and
> 1 with tsb I told them i never had 3 with lloyds all at the same time. i had 1 current acc and 1 savings account with lloyds aswell as one account with tsb.In 2015 i closed savings account with lloyds and transfered the current account  to tsb.They have told me i have 14 days to prove that i didnt at any time since 2010 have more than 10000 and i have to provide statements for all accounts since 2010 i lost it and left with the account numbers they gave me she was writing a statement at the time


Hello I wa


----------



## Marmalade (Feb 23, 2017)

So glad I'm not the only one ... truely distressing I'm deeply devastated that someone has took there time to make me there focal point of there life , if I'm completely honest I'm alarmed more at the fact that they have nothing better to do than watch me , I have not committed any kind of fraud and have never so much as stolen a box of eggs , and as it seems in nearly all cases it's the neighbors.. and in my case it is , I feel in some respects that I've been subjected to some kind of mental torture and in my mind have become extremely anxious at the fact that the person who it is has regularly been in my home been fed from my kitchen my husband has been his taxi service ... this person was the poor old 80 year old man who for five years has phoned and banged on my door every day ... some days more than twice , then if I did nt answer would complain to other neighbors, also complaining if I didn't cook for him or we couldn't ferry him round ... I generally felt my life wasn't my own , he even started to let himself in ,so I had to keep the door locked , Then during this period he suddenly started saying we could have an affair ... then he wud say that perhaps people in our village wud think we're having an affair! Strange? I know but sadly my husband just laughed and said I was being silly and he was just a lonely old man , on many occasions he used me for food like a local shop and I would pick up things from the store that he would never pay for ... how stupid and soft was I , my husband even decorated two front rooms in his home for absolutely just cups of tea while he was there ...so I got that letter to attend an interview, apparently the first report came in August 2016 then two more towards the end of the year ... if I had been reported that long ago I hoped they'd had me under surveillance so they knew I am just waiting for them to go through my bank statement s , the minute I came home as usual he must of been waiting and watching and rang me I told him about what happened immediately he accused the new neighbors across the road , I also told him a few white lies .... I said that I d been under surveillance and that they had been watching my home for months and anyone who came and went was noted (he was the main visited) and that as the person who kept reporting me was becoming a nusance they had noted there local to me phn number ,for future purposes of arresting the culprit and charging them for harassment... from that day after being stalked and his demands for five long years he never phones he never comes round ... it's bliss although I'm sad that it came to this I'm also glad he doesn't bother me and harass me any more .... I can understand now why people keep themselves to them selves and don't be caring to anyone , I think I'm gonna be weary for the rest of my life x


----------



## steven66 (Feb 23, 2017)

ive just come back from lloyds it goes like this i had a  current account and a linked savings  account after 12 months when the intro offer expired on that savings account i moved it to another account that was for 3 months i then tranfered my current account to tsb and closed the savings account so during the 10 years i was with lloyds there was only 2 accounts active at any one time.Now i have statements for the savings accounts from lloyds but the problem is now it is not possible to get any statements for the current account as there system is not capable of providing them as the account was over 6 years old i even asked if i could pay to get them or if the dwp got a court order for them would they be able to get them they said no there system cannot do it.So where do i stand i am going to cab tomorrow to see if i can get some legal advice. The dwp said and i quote ( you have a choice provide all bank statements for the named accounts within 14 days or not and if not we will withdraw your pension credit ) they said its for me to prove ive never had at any one time over 10000.Since moving here in 2010 dwp have contacted me by phone for update info regarding bank accounts and savings at least 2 times the info has always been given never a problem.Ive asked lloyds to send me a letter explaining that its not possible to get the statements and comfirming when the current account was opend and closed ie transferd to my tsb account at least the tsb account  will show the transfer from lloyds
is there anything else i can do.


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 23, 2017)

steven66 The problem seems to be that you had £13,000 in your account at some point, even if it was just for 2 weeks. The DWP will want to know where the £3000 went, and possibly where it came from, as the capital limit for Pension Credit is £10,000, it seems the DWP considers that you had an overpayment of PC.

£1 of PC is deducted for every £500 you have over the £10k limit so theoretically you were overpaid by £6 per week when you had £13k in your account. The DWP will be looking at possible deprivation of capital as that cash soon disappeared.

Just because you spent it, does not mean the DWP won't consider that you still had it for longer than you did. A decision maker will consider how long a time is reasonable for you to have depreciated £3000 and calculate an overpayment based on that length of time at £6 per week (reducing by £1 as each £500 is depreciated).


----------



## steven66 (Feb 24, 2017)

I do not dispute 2016 they are saying that when i banked at lloyds from 2004 to december 2015 they think because of interest payments of £59 and £39 i had 3 accounts with lloyds all with cash in them at the same time and the combined amount of these accounts added together could indicate that i had exceeded the £10000.my basic current account was upgraded to a better one with lloyds as it paid a good interest rate i also started a linked savings account with that account that paid a good interest rate 
for 12 months at the end of the 12 months this was in 2014 that money saved was moved into the current account and savings account closed.3 months after that i started another savings account that was closed after 3 months in november 2014 cash moved to my current account so NEVER 3 accounts at the same time with cash in them only ever 1 current account and one savings account In december 2014 i purchased a car £7500 leaving short of £2000 in current account DWP want all statements from 2010 for all my accounts to date.They say if i dont provide them my pension savings credit will be stoped looyds cannot provide statements as there system cannot do it even if
i was willing to pay for them and even with a court order i think its because there system only keeps data for 6 years or something and my current account that i had with them was an old one from 2004 so dwp have told me its for me to prove that i didnt exceed 10000 and not for them to prove that i did and the choice is my one to provide all statements from 2010 or not to and if i dont they will end my pension savings vredit. so is it for me to prove i didnt or is it for them to prove i did i can prove what was tranfered to
tsb in 2015 when the lloyds curent account was closed i can prove the details about the savings accounts but cant get anything for the current account except the opening and closing date.


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 24, 2017)

steven66 If you cannot get through to CAB, you could try Age UK on 0800 678 1174.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Feb 24, 2017)

steven66 said:


> help help they say that in 2010 i received interest that they believe i must have had over 10000 they also say i had 3  accounts with lloyds at the same time and
> 1 with tsb I told them i never had 3 with lloyds all at the same time. i had 1 current acc and 1 savings account with lloyds aswell as one account with tsb.In 2015 i closed savings account with lloyds and transfered the current account  to tsb.They have told me i have 14 days to prove that i didnt at any time since 2010 have more than 10000 and i have to provide statements for all accounts since 2010 i lost it and left with the account numbers they gave me she was writing a statement at the time



Tell them to fuck off and prove it as it sounds like they are fishing tbf.

You are being asked with - I suspect - little or no evidence on their part to prove a negative which is virtually impossible and also unfair. 

If they seriously thought they had a case they would have asked the banks involved directly for your statements. They have the powers to do this so them asking you to provide them is very suspect imho.

Tell them to make a decision and to notify you of it. On receiving it do the following;
1, request all their information via a SAR (Subject Access Request - free to DWP). 
2, Lodge an appeal against that decision 
3, if you think you need it seek help from an advice agency. 

The only issue is that if the DWP decide there is an overpayment they can and will try and recover it from you whilst your appeal is being decided. You then have to reclaim the money off them.


----------



## steven66 (Feb 24, 2017)

got to see someone in cab earlier they said they cant really help untill i get something in writing and advised to send what i can get and wait until
i get something in writing then go see them. now im very confused i receive £4-79 that consists only of the savings credit the cab say that if i lose that i would still be able to get housing ben and council tax ben based on my pension.the pension is made up of basic 122-30/ pre 97 additional state pension/less contracted out deduction ( cod ) /post 97 additional state pension graduated retirement pension total 179-89 lo rate dla disregarded just had a return call from age concern i asked what would happen if i just said sod it let them keep the 4.79 if i do that i would posible have to pay about £6 more a week
towards rent and council tax but at the same time DWP could still decide that i have been over paid and cab and age concern both say it is for me to prove i havent gone over the 10000.Im even more confused as when i gave my details as above  to age concern they seem to think that as i was only 60 in 2010 i wouldnt have been on pension credit savings untill i reach retirement age 65 and i reached that in 2015.. If i remmember correctly i used to be on income support and when i turned 60 that changed from income support but what could it have been pension credit guarantee untill i turned 65 so what affect could that have on all this as they want to go back to 2010.Ive been really upset all day close to tears cab and age concern both say untill i get something in writing they cant advise or help.Cab and age concern both seem to say lloyds  should be able to go in2 the archives to get the statements
but in lloyds they said even with a court order it wouldnt be posible even if it was possible that would be 60 statements from lloyds at something like 
£20/25 per statement £1200 /1500 that would be almost everything i have i dont know which way to turn.


----------



## steven66 (Feb 24, 2017)

if they did/do decide there is an overpayment and i appeal how could they try to recover  ie would they deduct it from my pension or if i had any savings 
would they try to take them as it stands now i have very little cash in the bank and that is earmarked to finish what i owe on my ccs before the interest free period on them finishes


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Feb 25, 2017)

Post up your question here Benefits and HMRC

There's a few x DWP who look in so...


----------



## steven66 (Feb 26, 2017)

ergo thanks a lot ive just done it


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 26, 2017)

steven66 An overpayment will not be taken from your savings.


----------



## MMF (Mar 20, 2017)

steven66 said:


> help help they say that in 2010 i received interest that they believe i must have had over 10000 they also say i had 3  accounts with lloyds at the same time and
> 1 with tsb I told them i never had 3 with lloyds all at the same time. i had 1 current acc and 1 savings account with lloyds aswell as one account with tsb.In 2015 i closed savings account with lloyds and transfered the current account  to tsb.They have told me i have 14 days to prove that i didnt at any time since 2010 have more than 10000 and i have to provide statements for all accounts since 2010 i lost it and left with the account numbers they gave me she was writing a statement at the time


Hi Steven so what you have done since they said you have to provide all these statements? Have you supplied them? If the interview was this year, that might be hundreds of pages, I would assume at least 100 pages. Have they pursued you since you left that interview? I will presume they have stopped your benefit but would be interested to know if they pursued you further if able to tell that.


----------



## MMF (Mar 20, 2017)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Tell them to fuck off and prove it as it sounds like they are fishing tbf.
> 
> You are being asked with - I suspect - little or no evidence on their part to prove a negative which is virtually impossible and also unfair.
> 
> ...




Hi, Ergo Proxy. I know someone in a similar situation to Stephen66 with DWP asking for years/probably hundreds of pages of statements. If she cannot get them to them, do you think that they will start some kind of investigation or possibly abandon that and shut the claim? Let's say they did shut the claim. Do you know if the person can reapply at a later date is there a 6 month rule? Also, you mention posting something in that DWP group where the ex DWP read and reply. Are they phishing as well or literally offering advice on what DWP may do. Also have you ever done a subject access request, do you know how long it takes to get any information from one of those? Thank you!


----------



## One dog (Mar 20, 2017)

Subject access request must be fulfilled within 40 days. I have done several and I have tons of DWP documents now.


----------



## MMF (Mar 20, 2017)

One dog said:


> Subject access request must be fulfilled within 40 days. I have done several and I have tons of DWP documents now.


Thanks One Dog for the info. When you write in to them, I think you have to ask about a question about what information they have on you? So can you write in the general one saying, "Please give me all information that you have on me". Can you be that general or slightly less general like, "Please send me all medical (or financial information) you have on me?" Or do you have to be very specific? Did they email it to you or send in the post? If sent in the post, do you have to pay for that? Thank you.


----------



## One dog (Mar 20, 2017)

MMF said:


> Thanks One Dog for the info. When you write in to them, I think you have to ask about a question about what information they have on you? So can you write in the general one saying, "Please give me all information that you have on me". Can you be that general or slightly less general like, "Please send me all medical (or financial information) you have on me?" Or do you have to be very specific? Did they email it to you or send in the post? If sent in the post, do you have to pay for that? Thank you.


There is a Subject Accesss request form with all the info' listed in tick box form. Someone on Welfare Central Forum - Index will have a copy to upload

The DWP will not email the info' but post it recorded delivery. I got mine in a Jiffy bag, there was over a ream of A4 because of everything I ticked on the SAR form.


----------



## MMF (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks One Dog!


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 21, 2017)

MMF said:


> Thanks One Dog!



There is a Subject Access Request template on the ICO website here:

Find out how to request your personal information

Direct link to .doc file

https://ico.org.uk/media/for-the-public/documents/1253/how_to_make_a_request.doc


----------



## One dog (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the one that I have always used. SARs to the DWP are free of charge btw. You can also ask for info' held by a DWP partner organisation. This is also free if you make your request via DWP.


----------



## Stewbart (Mar 24, 2017)

Jackobi said:


> There is a Subject Access Request template on the ICO website here:
> 
> Find out how to request your personal information
> 
> ...


Can i discuss a esa fraud investigation on this thread ?


----------



## Stewbart (Mar 24, 2017)

I have been self employed for 20 years . In jan 2013 i was diagnosed with rectal cancer. I needed a rectal removal and a stoma for life . Chemotherapy and radiothrrapy followed and my chances looked grim. Mcmillian nurses were really good and applied for esa for me and whilst in hospital i signed the forms . I started recieving esa contribution based on support group and started the long road for survival .  In jan 2014 i filed my tax return as normal showing the income recieved from apr 12 to dec 13 for the money i had made before diagnosis £7000 . I continued on with recovery still very incapacitated . I sold my van and my son who was at university sold my stock online as it was devaluing . The following year i filed another self assessment as i was not aware that the esa was anything to do with the tax return . This was £9000 . My son did a really great job and i was feeling bettercand started to look towards starting working i spoke to esa dwp about their form as the first question was have got cancer . I was still under the consultant and have scans etc the lady said tick yes and sign the form and send it back . My son continued to caretake the business and we started to plan . Unfortunately i had a scan in march 2014 and the cancer had spread to my right lung . I would need some lung removed etc . Not looking good at all at this point . My son worked tirelessly whilst studying to keep things going . I did not take any money out of the business account and my son paid the bills , staff and himself . I did the books with him in jan 2015 and a profit was made £11k i filed a tax return again . My son continued the caretake but the following year thr assessment in jan 2017 for 15/16 was £500 as he was full time and taking full wages . An accountant friend suggested i take the business limited in april 2016 to protect it has the previous year a ex friend sold part of the business off my son whilst being paid to run it with him .the limited company as been paying my son only and not me . I spoke to dwp in dec 2016 to duscuss permitted work the guy said since i was on contribution based with support group it was fine . I started working 15 hrs a week for no money to trial how i would do . Then the compliance letter came and on soeaking to them on the phone they mentioned the rax returns . I was honest and was not aware it was relavent as i never filed in the forms . I also never had an assessment . I spoke to my hospital team and they never thought i would make it . Hence support group . I have sent copies of tax returns and the ltd company details to the esa officer in feb and heard nothing . Having read up for the first time about the rules i see that i should not have claimed esa on some of the years . I have heard nothing since and am very worried about prosecuetion and prison . I am more than willing to pay the money back but cant live with the idea of prison after all the illness . I also have had a tumour on my parathyroid removed last year and need treatment for nontestosterone . I am having couselling to cope with the aftermath of the cancer . My question is how long before i should here ? Whats the chances of a court case ? And lastly whats the chances of prison time ? Thankyou in advance .


----------



## One dog (Mar 24, 2017)

Stewbart, you need professional advice. Unless you can visit a citizens advice bureau, I definitely recommend taking a look at Welfare Central Forum - Index to see what advice they can offer there.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 24, 2017)

Stewbart said:


> I have heard nothing since and am very worried about prosecuetion and prison . I am more than willing to pay the money back but cant live with the idea of prison after all the illness.



You might have an overpayment which the DWP will expect you to pay back if that's the case. The likelihood of you being prosecuted or going to prison is extremely slim.


----------



## One dog (Mar 25, 2017)

One dog said:


> Stewbart, you need professional advice. Unless you can visit a citizens advice bureau, I definitely recommend taking a look at Welfare Central Forum - Index to see what advice they can offer there.



Edit: ESA is non taxable, unlike JSA.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 25, 2017)

One dog said:


> Edit: ESA is non taxable, unlike JSA.



Contribution based ESA is taxable, income based ESA isn't.


----------



## Stewbart (Mar 31, 2017)

Jackobi said:


> You might have an overpayment which the DWP will expect you to pay back if that's the case. The likelihood of you being prosecuted or going to prison is extremely slim.


Update :- had letter from dwp overpayment of 12399 and a civil penalty £50 . Paid it back now . Asked if i can still get prosecueted . Lady said nothibg on system . Question is :- can they still proseceute after the civil penalty beingbissued or is that it done oncevall paid back  ? .   

Thankyou guys great forum


----------



## Libertad (Mar 31, 2017)

Stewbart said:


> Update :- had letter from dwp overpayment of 12399 and a civil penalty £50 . Paid it back now . Asked if i can still get prosecueted . Lady said nothibg on system . Question is :- can they still proseceute after the civil penalty beingbissued or is that it done oncevall paid back  ? .
> 
> Thankyou guys great forum



I can't answer your question Stew but it is a great forum, have a look around and stick around.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 1, 2017)

Stewbart said:


> Update :- had letter from dwp overpayment of 12399 and a civil penalty £50 . Paid it back now . Asked if i can still get prosecueted . Lady said nothibg on system . Question is :- can they still proseceute after the civil penalty beingbissued or is that it done oncevall paid back  ? .



Once you have agreed to pay the civil penalty, you are no longer liable for prosecution. You cannot be prosecuted unless further evidence of 'fraud' is obtained, for anything the DWP were aware of at the time of the penalty, you will not be prosecuted, as the penalty is an alternative to prosecution.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi im new,been googling for days,and found this site,here is my story I need some advice.
I suffer mental health problems am on esa contribution support group.
2 weeks ago I received a request to attend a compliance interview,because of my health they agreed to a tel interview,the woman rang on the day asked some basic questions about what benefits im on etc.then she said the reason we need to talk to you is someone has contacted the fraudline and said you have a partner living with you,they named the partner.I basically panicked and said I had never heard of this man.the man is living with me I hold my hands up to this,im not going to pretend to you hes not,when I met this man wehad a 2 yr relationship via an online chat room we fell in love and he came to visit me we started a relationship,he moved in with me I wasent sure he was going to stay things were iffy for the first few months so I dident tell dwp or council about him,I really meant to but as the weeks past I realised it had been 6 months and I was terrified I would be sent to prison,so I found myself in a catch 22 situation,I went through a very bad time and self harmed the months turned into years and now this,I know what I have done is wrong and I am prepared to hold my hands up and pay the money back weekly I know I will prob end up with a prison sentence,scince the call ive been distraught the woman said it would be forwarded to their fraud dept ive not slept having constant anxiety attacks and if it werent for my mom and partner I would end my life for sure.I know you will all hate me bit I never intended this to happen.if anyone is in the same situation I beg you do something about it do not destroy your life like me.ive no hope for the future I guess this is my punishment for what I I have done.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2017)

Desperate said:


> Hi im new,been googling for days,and found this site,here is my story I need some advice.
> I suffer mental health problems am on esa contribution support group.
> 2 weeks ago I received a request to attend a compliance interview,because of my health they agreed to a tel interview,the woman rang on the day asked some basic questions about what benefits im on etc.then she said the reason we need to talk to you is someone has contacted the fraudline and said you have a partner living with you,they named the partner.I basically panicked and said I had never heard of this man.the man is living with me I hold my hands up to this,im not going to pretend to you hes not,when I met this man wehad a 2 yr relationship via an online chat room we fell in love and he came to visit me we started a relationship,he moved in with me I wasent sure he was going to stay things were iffy for the first few months so I dident tell dwp or council about him,I really meant to but as the weeks past I realised it had been 6 months and I was terrified I would be sent to prison,so I found myself in a catch 22 situation,I went through a very bad time and self harmed the months turned into years and now this,I know what I have done is wrong and I am prepared to hold my hands up and pay the money back weekly I know I will prob end up with a prison sentence,scince the call ive been distraught the woman said it would be forwarded to their fraud dept ive not slept having constant anxiety attacks and if it werent for my mom and partner I would end my life for sure.I know you will all hate me bit I never intended this to happen.if anyone is in the same situation I beg you do something about it do not destroy your life like me.ive no hope for the future I guess this is my punishment for what I I have done.


you've done nothing wrong and have nothing to be ashamed of. The people doing wrong are ones who set in place procedures like this where your second thought after becoming intimate with a partner is 'oh fuck better notify the DWP about my sex life'. Thats mad, its the sort of thing that would be held up as the grossest dictatorial practise by our press, if it was happening in a country 'we' don't like.

All the best with it and remember you've nothing to feel wrong for. I know how they make you feel guilty and the constant 'scroungers' press narrative reinforces that. Anyway, I hope all goes well for you. I can only advise you try CAB or a local benefits advice charity should you have one. Someone more helpful than me will be along shortly


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 4, 2017)

Desperate Don't worry, it is highly unlikely that you will be prosecuted, and even less likely that you will end up in prison particularly if it is your first overpayment. I agree with DotCommunist, you have done nothing to be ashamed of, this government have made it almost impossible for people with debilitating conditions to survive on benefits alone. The temptation not to notify the DWP of changes in circumstances when it results in a drop in income is understandably irresistible at times.


----------



## Infinite (May 9, 2017)

Hello, I have been asked to go for a compliance interview and suspect my ex has been trying to cause trouble. I was in an abusive relationship for several years and my ex controlled all of my finances. It recently came to the point where I thought he was going to kill me and I got the police to arrest him and remove him from my flat. He was living there against my wishes and refused to leave and threatened to kill himself and other people every time I tried to get him to leave. I have a chronic health condition and the thought of this interview is making me suicidal. I seriously consider it every day. I don't know what he's told them but I've been at women's aid and explained everything. But how do I prove I never had control of my own finances for several years? Women's aid are saying if needed they'll write dwp a letter. I am just sick with worry now and have chest pains on a regular basis. I just want to die. I feel so scared they're going to blame me for not having control of my bank. I thought my ex was going to kill me. I still think he will find me and do so. Please, any advice, as I am petrified of what they're going to do to me?


----------



## Louise88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Louise88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bump


Infinite said:


> Hello, I have been asked to go for a compliance interview and suspect my ex has been trying to cause trouble. I was in an abusive relationship for several years and my ex controlled all of my finances. It recently came to the point where I thought he was going to kill me and I got the police to arrest him and remove him from my flat. He was living there against my wishes and refused to leave and threatened to kill himself and other people every time I tried to get him to leave. I have a chronic health condition and the thought of this interview is making me suicidal. I seriously consider it every day. I don't know what he's told them but I've been at women's aid and explained everything. But how do I prove I never had control of my own finances for several years? Women's aid are saying if needed they'll write dwp a letter. I am just sick with worry now and have chest pains on a regular basis. I just want to die. I feel so scared they're going to blame me for not having control of my bank. I thought my ex was going to kill me. I still think he will find me and do so. Please, any advice, as I am petrified of what they're going to do to me?



Have you had your interview? How did it go? What did they say?


----------



## steven66 (Nov 27, 2017)

MMF said:


> Hi Steven so what you have done since they said you have to provide all these statements? Have you supplied them? If the interview was this year, that might be hundreds of pages, I would assume at least 100 pages. Have they pursued you since you left that interview? I will presume they have stopped your benefit but would be interested to know if they pursued you further if able to tell that.



I eventualy got all the statements and sent them i also included a letter stating i wanted them returned this was aafter they gave me an extra week to get the statements.I heard nothing untill a few days ago and have another interview next week.to date i have still been receiving my benefits but they havent returned my statements.They also hevent replied to 2 letters i sent them.They now want me to bring my recent bank statements but that is the same as the first interview and we know what happened then.
   I am not happy about there not responding to letters and there not returning bank statements.I would like to know if i can refuse to allow them to copy bank statements that i will take next week and only allow them to make any notes they want to from the statements.I dont like the idea that someday my bank statements may end up on a coucil tip for anyone that may find them.Yes it was hundreads of pages and took many phone calls to obtain them.
  The stetements fron one bank came in 3 packages due to restrictions they haave on postage.The last 2 packages arived 3 days b4 the deadline for them to receive them. I was discharged from hospital the day b4 they arrived so wasnt possible to copy any of them.Ihanded them in straight away.So can anyone please advise me if i can insist they only make notes from my bank statements. Should they ask any questions regarding any transactions in any of the statements they have i shall reply that i cannot answer any questions regarding any transactions without being able to cross check bank stetements from the relevent time.


----------



## Bigman_67 (Nov 28, 2017)

Really need some help, please. Today had my very first DWP Customer Compliance Interview, I was not expecting any problems. To cut a long story short. Up to Jan 2017 I was working full time, and claiming no benefits. However due to my ongoing illness and disability, I requested to cut my hours to simply 12 hours per week. At this time I applied for ESA as under "Permitted Work". As long as not working more than 16 hours or earning more than £120/week (can't remember the exact amount). I was not aware what "group" they put me in. I had and assessment a few months later, and thought I felt it went well, they decided I could not claim ESA. I requested a mandatory reconsideration and that did not work. Therefore I have requested an appeal. After many months I still have not had my appeal. This is where it gets me worried. When I applied ESA I did not disclose 2 bank accounts which I have had for 2-3 years, total money maybe £6K-£7K. I was aware or a limit of £16K, but now know its £6K. Whilst they would not disclose in the interview I had, the reason I was called in was to do with not disclosing these accounts. The strange thing is that whilst they would not tell me the amounts exactly, I was shocked to be told that they had in excess of £30K in each!!!! Wow, this is new to me. I said I wish I had that amount. They requested copies of bank statements going back to April 2015, I have got them and they do not show the amount of money they claim. I don't have an issue with providing these as they show they are wrong, but I am worried because, yes over last 2 years I have suffered from my disability, I have also suffered from depression and stress, moved home 3 times, and went through a separation to my wife of 12 years. Any advise would be grateful, I do intend to see CAB asap. How much trouble will I get in as not disclosing these accounts. I also started claiming HB and CTB at this time also.


----------



## Sandy Devon (Apr 16, 2018)

Can someone help me please, my friend had a  compliance Telephone interview on the 27th March 2018 
She can’t read and write very well she had PTSD OCD   Anxiety  depression and  suffered a nervous breakdown she hardly sleeps and finds it hard to remember stuff she hates her life and doesn’t want to be here anymore, ok so the  compliance officer said they had a phone call to say she has been living with someone for 7 years and still is, they gave her the name of a  painter and decorator she knows and had a friendship with he was around her house a lot  decorating doing the garden for her they got on she was a little bit better when she had him as her friend, he wanted a relationship with her and she didn’t want one because she had suffered from terrible  abuse from her ex-husband who is now in prison for murder, but he told his ex wife about my friend and l think she might have been the one that said they were a couple, she was reported 3 years ago as well and a men came and a form was filled out with her  nurse there and he said he wouldn’t take it any further because he could see how I’ll she was, but now this phone interview, she got asked all the normal questions but this time nothing was said about them closeing the case, 
He didn’t  question her under caution, 
He just said if you don’t  anything it’s all ok, well that’s not good enough oh and he was also told that there is nothing wrong with my friend, can someone please help? From a very worried friend


----------



## Sandy Devon (Apr 16, 2018)

Sandy Devon said:


> Can someone help me please, my friend had a  compliance Telephone interview on the 27th March 2018
> She can’t read and write very well she had PTSD OCD   Anxiety  depression and  suffered a nervous breakdown she hardly sleeps and finds it hard to remember stuff she hates her life and doesn’t want to be here anymore, ok so the  compliance officer said they had a phone call to say she has been living with someone for 7 years and still is, they gave her the name of a  painter and decorator she knows and had a friendship with he was around her house a lot  decorating doing the garden for her they got on she was a little bit better when she had him as her friend, he wanted a relationship with her and she didn’t want one because she had suffered from terrible  abuse from her ex-husband who is now in prison for murder, but he told his ex wife about my friend and l think she might have been the one that said they were a couple, she was reported 3 years ago as well and a men came and a form was filled out with her  nurse there and he said he wouldn’t take it any further because he could see how I’ll she was, but now this phone interview, she got asked all the normal questions but this time nothing was said about them closeing the case,
> He didn’t  question her under caution,
> He just said if you don’t  anything it’s all ok, well that’s not good enough oh and he was also told that there is nothing wrong with my friend, can someone please help? From a very worried friend



Up DATE....
Ok a update I’ve just phoned the  compliance officer and he said the case is closed so why couldn’t he tell her that at the end of the interview? Why has she been worrying all this time? It’s really really unfair.


----------



## Janet (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi new to this.

Husband has interview on 24.04.19 with compliance officer. Will give brief details any advice will be greatly received  

Father in law died 3 years ago. Left my husband money. Once will and probate were sorted took paperwork to jcp where they took copies to forward to DWP.  Received a letter 3 weeks later say that he was no longer on income based esa.

Early 2016 received a letter saying his 356 days were up for contribution based esa. We knew this and we were more than suprised when a payment went into bank. Rang DWP and explained that his 356 days were up and that his benefit had gone into account. They told us he was entitled. Then in June 2016 received another letter stating his 356 days were up and that his benefits would changed. So mixed up by this time.  We declared the inheritance straight away in Dec 2015 so thought they must have checked this and we were entitled. Now they want to interview him. At present his anxiety level is sky high his gp has increased his meds to try and calm him down. He is depressed and when he is like this has to be watched closely as he is a suicide risk plus self harming so not much sleep for me.

Any advice would be well received .


----------



## clicker (Apr 23, 2019)

Do you have any paperwork from 2015 onwards relating to the inheritance being declared? If you have and an overpayment has subsequently occurred, the DWP can write off any overpayments as official errors .


----------



## Janet (Apr 23, 2019)

What do you mean. We have all award letters that you receive each year. I am going to put a SAR request in to include all paper work and phone calls from 2015.


----------



## clicker (Apr 23, 2019)

Do you have any letters between you and dwp regarding the inheritance specifically? They are proof  you notified them of it .

eta just seen above , hopefully that'll clear it up in your favour.


----------



## Janet (Apr 23, 2019)

When we went to JCP and handed everything about inheritance over they photphoto copied them to send over to DWP. We never received anything from them apart from a letter stating that he was no longer on income based esa and money went down.  We have sort legal advice and when he was looking at paperwork he noticed that in that first award letter that the total awards were two diffetent amounts. The first page said one amount but last page said diffetent we never noticed. I have been worried sick since receiving letter. Have lost weight cant sleep. Thinking we are going to prison etc.  Just wish interview was over and we know what we are being accused of. Got a feeling even if it is their mistake they will still blame us and throw the book at us.

It annoys me that we handed everything over, rang them when his 356 days were up and payments still going in to this where i feel they are accusing us of something.


----------



## Janet (Apr 23, 2019)

Just sent SAR request in for everything they have from October 2015 including e.mails phone calls and anything from outside sources to do with claim. 

At best i will have everything ready for second interview. Will go absolutely ape if when i receive paperwork that the information given back in 2015 is missing.  Will be taking it all to solicitor so they can have a look at all information.


----------



## Janet (Apr 24, 2019)

Update. 

Had interview with compliance officer this morning.
He explained that our savings account had been flagged up and he wanted to ask us about savings.

We handed over everything to do with our accounts and he had a look and took details. We then explained that back in 2015 Rob had inherited money from his dad. We told him that we rang dwp to change address and through that conversation money was addressed and that we were advised to take copy of will and probate to local jcp office which we did.

He then had a look through all our benefit award letters that we had from 2015 till now. He had a problem making heads or tails of them. He eventually worked it out and said that we had been overpaid since last June and as a result we would loose Robs esa as result of savings and will probably be asked to pay back 1 years worth of benefit.  He the said and can i say i was left a little gob smacked that if they did ask for money back we should appeal this as it looks like it is the DWPs fault as they had the information. We now have to wait for letter saying benefit stopped and a letter asking for money back.


----------



## HungryTommy (Apr 27, 2019)

andysays said:


> I've been claiming ESA since last September, and I've just had a letter asking me to come to a Customer Compliance Office Interview next week, bringing various bits of documentary evidence with me.
> 
> I've never been asked to do this in the past, so I'm wondering if it's now some sort of normal standard thing, or if there's any reason to be concerned that they have some particular reason for asking me.
> 
> Anyone got any knowledge or experience of this?


dunno, sounds like you my have been a naughty boy!

I had this once, when I was living in another town and signing on in the old - had plenty of cash coming in too!

so you knnow what to do right?

a quick shift shifty should do the trick!


----------



## Ellielop (May 19, 2019)

Hi, first time here! I have thoroughly read through this whole post and it has been so helpful!
I have recently received :we are reviewing your benefits and circumstances" letter. I am absolutely panicking about this! My job hasn't declared my wages last month which resulted in overpayment. This has now been sorted - I know how much I owe. 

Also, I actually have two contracts with the same employer, one for my 22.5 hrs and another one for 0 hrs for any overtime I do. I told them about the zero hr contract, they said it will all be declared by employer. My employer confirmed to me that they report all wages in a big bunch. So technically my wages would look more against the hrs that I say I do? I'm so confused. Hopefully the payslips that I will bring will give them all the info. 

The letter didn't state how many months, it just said most recent bank statement (just one, but im bringing 3 months worth just in case), most recent payslips (I'm bringing all of them and p60-only been in the job for 6 months) and then also bunch of stuff that doesn't apply to me like investments etc. 

I live on my own with my daughter, her dad comes and goes whenever he gets a chance to see her, we don't have an arrangement as he works 4 On 4 off so can't have set days for visiting. He has been around more often recently though, to help me with childcare whilst I'm doing overtime in work.

The letter came and when I rang, lady just said that all that she can say is that she was asked to investigate my case and she needs to see me face to face. Im not worried as such, but I cant help but feel as though im under a magnifying glass of some sort,that letter is terrifying to read, the fact that I MUST be available and if im not then my benefits will STOP. 

I have read lots that this is routine, bjt I have also read absolute horror stories about nosey neighbours and people you least expect reporting you for bull when they don't even know whats what.

My interview is on the 28 of May and this thread is the most recent one I have found on the web! Any advice of if this is purely financial? I suffer from anxiety which normally doesn't affect me but ever since that letter and reading stories online, ive been struggling to sleep, eat, I haven't left the house much and I got suspicious of everything and everyone around me!


----------



## geminisnake (May 19, 2019)

Try to relax, I'm guessing it's just a routine hoop jump that the arseholes pull to try to freak people out. If you can take someone with you for support.


----------



## Ellielop (May 19, 2019)

geminisnake said:


> Try to relax, I'm guessing it's just a routine hoop jump that the arseholes pull to try to freak people out. If you can take someone with you for support.



Thank you for your reply.. Unfortunately I won't be able to take anybody...I haven't got anyone really (a bit sad, but it's just been me and my almost-5-year old for the last 5 years). Going to be taking early lunch to attend the appointment, my boss had a weird expression on her face when I showed her the letter. So embarrassing


----------



## Jackobi (May 20, 2019)

Ellielop said:


> I live on my own with my daughter, her dad comes and goes whenever he gets a chance to see her...



Don't worry about it. If there is any question of you cohabiting, he can proiduce proof he doesn't live there, council tax bill, tenancy, utility bills at another address is good evidence.


----------



## co-op (May 20, 2019)

Ellielop said:


> Thank you for your reply.. Unfortunately I won't be able to take anybody...I haven't got anyone really (a bit sad, but it's just been me and my almost-5-year old for the last 5 years). Going to be taking early lunch to attend the appointment, my boss had a weird expression on her face when I showed her the letter. So embarrassing



Good luck with it.


----------



## Mojo123 (Jul 16, 2019)

I had a local telephone customer compliance interview just over two weeks ago. I did divulge some new information, regarding a piece of land which has zero value due to their being no access and a squatter. They were actually inquiring about money going over £16.000 but I told them that it could have been an assessed income period. I've heard nothing back. How long does one normally wait for a reply. The compliance officer did say he'd send  out a document to fill out, which has not arrived yet. This is my  second customer compliance interview in the last few years and the first time I had a response within a few days. Like many on this thread I worry about it.
I'm reluctant to phone them.
How long did everybody wait after interview for a response.


----------



## rainbow2041 (Feb 13, 2021)

Can anyone help?

I had a phone call out the blue yesterday from a ‘compliance manager’ from the DWP, really abrupt, rude and stern. Insisting my sons father moved in feb 19’ when he hadn’t, insisting I had an eBay store when I don’t, I haven’t received anything in the post from DWP or anything just this phone call. It’s really worried me?

I receive ESA.


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 15, 2021)

rainbow2041 said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> I had a phone call out the blue yesterday from a ‘compliance manager’ from the DWP, really abrupt, rude and stern. Insisting my sons father moved in feb 19’ when he hadn’t, insisting I had an eBay store when I don’t, I haven’t received anything in the post from DWP or anything just this phone call. It’s really worried me?
> 
> I receive ESA.



Sounds like a scam or a wind up. I'm pretty sure if they had anything on you that you would get an invite to interview by official letter.


----------



## rainbow2041 (Feb 15, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Sounds like a scam or a wind up. I'm pretty sure if they had anything on you that you would get an invite to interview by official letter.



I literally just had a call, asked me a series of questions was really abrupt and rude, then I said, wait sorry who is this calling me? So she said ‘compliance officer from DWP’then said never given bank Info as lots of scams going around 😕


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 15, 2021)

rainbow2041 - If you have a good case officer at the DWP then I would make them aware of the call, if you don't feel re-assured when you've talked to that person, then escalate to the office manager (their name should be on the last award letter you had.)


----------

